# Daniel Bryan discussion galore!



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

I used to be one of you, most of my posts were attacking Bryan and his fans because I didn't understand.
Since he has become a heel he has begun entertaining me, so much that I took the time to watch his Indy work on youtube, something I never do I was never interested in the indy's but damn it is awesome.

Daniel Bryan the American Dragon is a beast, I wish he would potray that gimmick in the WWE, then everybody would see how great he truley is.

So as a former hater who has seen the light I urge the rest of you who aren't convinced by his current heel work to check out Bryan Danielson in ROH. I know not many of you will take my advice but just want to put it out there. To all Bryan marks I apologize for my ignorance in the past, I have seen the light Daniel Bryan is the fucking man.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



Reaper of Death said:


> I used to be one of you, most of my posts were attacking Bryan and his fans because I didn't understand.
> Since he has become a heel he has begun entertaining me, so much that I took the time to watch his Indy work on youtube, something I never do I was never interested in the indy's but damn it is awesome.
> 
> Daniel Bryan the American Dragon is a beast, I wish he would potray that gimmick in the WWE, then everybody would see how great he truley is.
> ...


Hey man, it's great to see that you've seen what some of us have been talking about and that Bryan has become a favourite of yours now. But even if you still didn't like him after watching some clips from youtube, I would still respect you because you took the time to check it out instead of some of the ignorant people around here who "refuse" to even type his name into youtube to find out for themseleves.

I have been trying to upload his match vs Shingo on youtube but it's taking too long for some reason. So if anyone wants to send me their email or something I can send all 4 parts and they can upload it for me, if they don't mind of course.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

the funny thing is that most people give props to bryan. The thing i noticed is that if you dont say bryan is gods gift to wrestling you are somehow a hater, I like bryan i think he is a great wrestler but i dont think he is above every single wrestler. Now he is better than most i agree but he is not flawless thats all im saying


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



JCrusher said:


> the funny thing is that most people give props to bryan. The thing i noticed is that if you dont say bryan is gods gift to wrestling you are somehow a hater, I like bryan i think he is a great wrestler but i dont think he is above every single wrestler. Now he is better than most i agree but he is not flawless thats all im saying


Just out of pure curiosity, are you basing your opinion on his wwe work, his indy work, or a combo of both?


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



dabossb said:


> Just out of pure curiosity, are you basing your opinion on his wwe work, his indy work, or a combo of both?


 You've asked me that before I think. I've seen his work ROH and like i said he is a very good wrestler I mean isnt taht enough of a compliment?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



JCrusher said:


> You've asked me that before I think. I've seen his work ROH and like i said he is a very good wrestler I mean isnt taht enough of a compliment?


Of course it is. Some people on here will say he's a crappy wrestler but anyone who at the very least admits he can wrestler is not a troll in my books. Saying someone is the best all comes to down to personal preferrence, and if you were to tell me that you think Punk, Ziggler or even Orton is a better wrestler I would disagree but it wouldn't make you wrong necessarily as long as you could back up your opinion.

The reason I rate Bryan so highly is because he can do everything good IMO. He can do japanese strong style, catch-can, high flying, in ring charismatic primal screams, beautiful move transitions, innovative reversals, innovative moves, great pacing, great selling, amazing submission usage, and the best intensity since Benoit.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



dabossb said:


> Of course it is. Some people on here will say he's a crappy wrestler but anyone who at the very least admits he can wrestler is not a troll in my books. Saying someone is the best all comes to down to personal preferrence, and if you were to tell me that you think Punk, Ziggler or even Orton is a better wrestler I would disagree but it wouldn't make you wrong necessarily as long as you could back up your opinion.
> 
> The reason I rate Bryan so highly is because he can do everything good IMO. He can do japanese strong style, catch-can, high flying, in ring charismatic primal screams, beautiful move transitions, innovative reversals, innovative moves, great pacing, great selling, amazing submission usage, and the best intensity since Benoit.


 I understand that. i mean its obvious Bryan is your favorite which is cool so he is better than everyone else in your mind which is your opinion and thats fine. I think he is very good in the ring but i do think guys like punk,jericho,christian,and orton also produce great matches consistently. also i dont buy that the wwe holds bryan back because if thats the case then the guys i mentioned also get held back.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

Obvious face turn to set up a heel turn down the line,


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



JCrusher said:


> I understand that. i mean its obvious Bryan is your favorite which is cool so he is better than everyone else in your mind which is your opinion and thats fine. I think he is very good in the ring but i do think guys like punk,jericho,christian,and orton also produce great matches consistently. *also i dont buy that the wwe holds bryan back because if thats the case then the guys i mentioned also get held back.*


Well I think we both know that guys like Bryan, Punk, Christian and even Jericho were much better before they got to the wwe. You told me that you've seen some of Bryan's ROH stuff right? Because if you have you know he's had a severely limited moveset in his time with the wwe. Now whether thats his choosing or wwe's restricting (which I'm more likely to believe as part of their "learning wwe style" approach), it's clear that the guys we both mentioned are defintely not the same then in the indies/wcw/tna.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



dabossb said:


> Well I think we both know that guys like Bryan, Punk, Christian and even Jericho were much better before they got to the wwe. You told me that you've seen some of Bryan's ROH stuff right? Because if you have you know he's had a severely limited moveset in his time with the wwe. Now whether thats his choosing or wwe's restricting (which I'm more likely to believe as part of their "learning wwe style" approach), it's clear that the guys we both mentioned are defintely not the same then in the indies/wcw/tna.


 I think you misunderstood me. I never said that bryan isn't limited to wwe style i hust said that some fabs claim that he is always held back from having 5 star matahces all teh time. I mean Im just a fair fan. Even the guys i mentioned i am critical of when they arent performing well. for example i think orton from 2009-2010 sucked because he limited his in ring style that he had from 2003-2007 and finally returned in 2011. CM Punk also has some good matches and bad matches. I mean im sorry just trying to be fair and objective


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



JCrusher said:


> the funny thing is that most people give props to bryan. The thing i noticed is that if you dont say bryan is gods gift to wrestling you are somehow a hater, I like bryan i think he is a great wrestler but i dont think he is above every single wrestler. Now he is better than most i agree but he is not flawless thats all im saying


I accept peoples opinion, but it's the fact that haters ALWAYS go overboard the hate. Stating that he has no mic skills, no charisma, recieve no heat, and state that he is the one of the worst world champion. I mean hey, i don't like some wrestlers as well. I don't like Dolph Ziggler, but i wouldn't state something that is a lie like saying he is awful on the mic or that he's awful in the ring just because i don't like him. That is what Daniel Bryan haters do.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



Reaper of Death said:


> I used to be one of you, most of my posts were attacking Bryan and his fans because I didn't understand.
> 
> To all Bryan marks I apologize for my ignorance in the past, I have seen the light Daniel Bryan is the fucking man.


:steiner2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

Surreal moment here guys.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

Well if you're being serious just glad you gave the guy a chance.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

It's cool to see people appreciating his talent. I would personally recommend the new db fans to check his ROH stuff out on Dailymotion. You might wanna checkout Danielson vs nigel mcguinness at unified, It was one hell of a match.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> It's cool to see people appreciating his talent. I would personally recommend the new db fans to check his ROH stuff out on Dailymotion. You might wanna checkout Danielson vs nigel mcguinness at unified, It was one hell of a match.


I havnt seen a lot of Danielson but that's a great match and the 2nd best I have seen from him behind the match v Kenta in New York which is a 5 star classic.


----------



## Kingleviathan (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

I don't like him and I can't see why anyone does, he's like Bret Hart but with less charisma, less technical ability and far worse on the mic.


----------



## Wasteland (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

Overrated so much by just about everyone at the minute " YES YES YES! " how long did it take him to come up with that i wonder


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

Shameless plug in my sig.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



Wasteland said:


> Overrated so much by just about everyone at the minute " YES YES YES! " how long did it take him to come up with that i wonder


Less than it took someone to think up "Really? Really? Really?" for The Miz and it actually works.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

Like I said before, if Daniel Bryan can't be pushed as a face then as a heel gimmick would be awesome.
I really like his performace, but in WWE he's holding back a bit, which is due to the PG era, I really hope one day when he turns face again he'll be that American Dragon I saw back then.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

He convinced me in late 2005-2006 with his awesome ROH title reign that he was the best wrestler in the world,and nothing has happined since to change my mind. 

However I've hadn't enjoyed his wwe career as much as I am now,he is awesome right now and the best thing smoking on smackdown.

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

Bryan has had the reputation of being one of the greatest technical wrestlers in the world since at least 2006. I think he's as good now as he's ever been.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

Daniel Bryan is bbbooorrriiinnnggggg as a heel. He was decent as a face. He's decent in the ring and has decent mic skills, nothing very special. Can't get much worse than the cringe-worthy Big Show storyline. Hate away :flip


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

I now expect Bryan to beat Sheamus at Mania, probably will cheat but win nonetheless. More than likely, Punk will get drafted to Smackdown and be the guy to take Bryans belt, although not sure who will take his title on Raw. Sheamus is just another opponent for Bryan to go through.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



Reaper of Death said:


> I used to be one of you, most of my posts were attacking Bryan and his fans because I didn't understand.
> Since he has become a heel he has begun entertaining me, so much that I took the time to watch his Indy work on youtube, something I never do I was never interested in the indy's but damn it is awesome.
> 
> Daniel Bryan the American Dragon is a beast, I wish he would potray that gimmick in the WWE, then everybody would see how great he truley is.
> ...


*
*

About fucking time but i am not buying into you being a bryan fan call me a cynic.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



TelkEvolon said:


> Less than it took someone to think up "Really? Rally? Really?" for The Miz and it actually works.


Beat me to it!

And to the OP, awesome to see you having such an open mind on the subject. I am a HUGE fan of Bryan myself, but if hes not your "cup of tea" so to speak thats fine, but like others have said the blind hate on these boards for him can get way over the top.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

It's not just blind hate for Bryan it's any popular wrestler discussed on this forum.
The amount of over the top hate is ridiculous.

Glad to see that you took the time to check out some of Bryan's previous work though.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

I still don't like you.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

I used to be his fan but I gave up on him since his WHC reign. He's so boring that I'd rather watch Orton as a champion.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

Woah, Reaper of Death face turn.

That sucks, he was one of the best heels going around in this forum.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



Wasteland said:


> Overrated so much by just about everyone at the minute " YES YES YES! " how long did it take him to come up with that i wonder


How long did it take the miz to come up with really really really and i am awesome?


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

Honestly, I think he, and Sheamus could potentially steal the show. These two were feuding not long ago in reversed roles with Bryan playing the "face", and Sheamus the "heel". It wasn't the greatest the feud, but it sets this feud up nicely because it's really the second round between these two. This time around I think we need to see what the OP has mentioned. That would be The American Dragon character. His match with Sheamus should unleash that side of Daniel Bryan.

Yes, I know that typically at Wrestlemania the title changes hands especially in favor of the "face". I can't see Sheamus winning the title at Wrestlemania over Daniel Bryan, and I in fact intend on seeing Bryan tap him out. I feel like this match should go at best a half hour with Bryan taking most of the brutality that Sheamus would bring. Even have Bryan pull tights, and place his feet on the ropes. Either way Sheamus kicks out. If 60% of the match is Sheamus dominating Bryan, I would make half of Bryan's offense focused on one part of the body the whole match, and that would be Sheamus' left arm. This leads to the eventual, but yet explainable tap out.

Bryan is the exact person who can pull this type of ring pschycology off, and I hope the WWE realizes this. Sheamus is solidin the ring, and happens to sell very well, and it's something that most on here ever discuss. It's almost taboo to see such a thing from the "big guys" selling so well, but Sheamus sells with the best of them, and that goes a long way for a man his size. Yes, I said I want to see Daniel Bryan tap out Sheamus, and win at Wrestlemaia.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



> How long did it take the miz to come up with really really really and i am awesome?


Trick question, he didn't. He is completely unoriginal, just like his matches and promos.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



truk83 said:


> Honestly, I think he, and Sheamus could potentially steal the show. These two were feuding not long ago in reversed roles with Bryan playing the "face", and Sheamus the "heel". It wasn't the greatest the feud, but it sets this feud up nicely because it's really the second round between these two. This time around I think we need to see what the OP has mentioned. That would be The American Dragon character. His match with Sheamus should unleash that side of Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Yes, I know that typically at Wrestlemania the title changes hands especially in favor of the "face". I can't see Sheamus winning the title at Wrestlemania over Daniel Bryan, and I in fact intend on seeing Bryan tap him out. I feel like this match should go at best a half hour with Bryan taking most of the brutality that Sheamus would bring. Even have Bryan pull tights, and place his feet on the ropes. Either way Sheamus kicks out. If 60% of the match is Sheamus dominating Bryan, I would make half of Bryan's offense focused on one part of the body the whole match, and that would be Sheamus' left arm. This leads to the eventual, but yet explainable tap out.
> 
> Bryan is the exact person who can pull this type of ring pschycology off, and I hope the WWE realizes this. Sheamus is solidin the ring, and happens to sell very well, and it's something that most on here ever discuss. It's almost taboo to see such a thing from the "big guys" selling so well, but Sheamus sells with the best of them, and that goes a long way for a man his size. Yes, I said I want to see Daniel Bryan tap out Sheamus, and win at Wrestlemaia.


As much as i love and support this idea but the rumble winner needs to win at Mania. And they want Sheamus as the face of Smackdown so they will make him win no matter against whom


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

LOL this is funny as hell.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

Too bad Sheamus is just gonna lose to Bryan. Punk will be the man to take the belt from DB, just needs to drop his and get drafted to SD.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



Reaper of Death said:


> I used to be one of you, most of my posts were attacking Bryan and his fans because I didn't understand.
> Since he has become a heel he has begun entertaining me, so much that I took the time to watch his Indy work on youtube, something I never do I was never interested in the indy's but damn it is awesome.
> 
> Daniel Bryan the American Dragon is a beast, I wish he would potray that gimmick in the WWE, then everybody would see how great he truley is.
> ...


You're just backtracking because you're tired of all the backlash, aren't you? From you? I don't buy it.

Well, I'm not falling into the trap either way. I've seen his Indy work, and he's a great wrestler but he still needs more than that.


----------



## KilledAssassin (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

I'm glad I'm here to witness this turn.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



#1Peep4ever said:


> How long did it take the miz to come up with really really really and i am awesome?


He didn't even come up with Really?. He stole it from Saturday Night Live.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

I don't see the problem with Bryan. He has good matches, his promos are getting better, what's the deal? I think some are just obsessed with the big man look. That's so 2004.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You're just backtracking because you're tired of all the backlash, aren't you? From you? I don't buy it.
> 
> Well, I'm not falling into the trap either way. I've seen his Indy work, and he's a great wrestler but he still needs more than that.


That's what makes it so funny, he was one of the BIGGEST DB haters and dragged DB marks to endless arguing and now he is this happy go lucky guy over DB. It reminds me of when Orton took a shot at Rock and Cena and Kelly in that interview and then he was all happy that Rock brought in all those buys and praised the the Rock in the next interview. LOL.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

Reaper of Death was so over as a heel i hope he don't become just another stale face that this whole forum turns on.It happened to Punk,Sheamus and could potentially with Reaper.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You're just backtracking because you're tired of all the backlash, aren't you? From you? I don't buy it.
> 
> Well, I'm not falling into the trap either way. I've seen his Indy work, and he's a great wrestler but he still needs more than that.


He does have more than that. He is good on the mic, his ring skills make him look tough enough to be champion and he gets heat. What more is there to have?

Bryan is awesome. He won't retain at 'Mania, since WWE have built up Sheamus so well (despite being without a feuds for so long), that he HAS to win. But Bryan will be back with another reign. And another, and another.


----------



## CAT IN THE HAT (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

Ninja please! Danielson sucks and you know it.


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



Tedious said:


> He does have more than that. He is good on the mic, his ring skills make him look tough enough to be champion and he gets heat. What more is there to have?
> 
> Bryan is awesome. He won't retain at 'Mania, since WWE have built up Sheamus so well (despite being without a feuds for so long), that he HAS to win. But Bryan will be back with another reign. And another, and another.


I despair! All Bryan's heel turn has done is make him look more ridiculous. The guys a paperweight, and with that horrible excuse for a beard, he looks like a lost soul from an Amish collective. Good on mic - looks tough? You're having a laugh!


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



marleysghost said:


> I despair! All Bryan's heel turn has done is make him look more ridiculous. The guys a paperweight, and with that horrible excuse for a beard, he looks like a lost soul from an Amish collective. Good on mic - looks tough? You're having a laugh!


This comes from a Drew MyIntyre/Wade Barrett fan. :no:


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

Funny that. The next thing would be for Pyro to want Sheamus or Orton to win a titel at mania... Oh, wait.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

Don't have to worry about Orton, he can't even get a title match at Mania anymore.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

Here's the only proof that us Daniel Bryan fans need to prove that he's the best wrestler on the entire roster bar none.


----------



## CAT IN THE HAT (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

Nobody ever said he was a bad wrestler bro. Put up a video of him cutting a decent promo, i bet you can't do that.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



CAT IN THE HAT said:


> Nobody ever said he was a bad wrestler bro. Put up a video of him cutting a decent promo, i bet you can't do that.


You can find tons quite honestly. But just like everything else, it's all subjective and up to opinion. I can like one promo and you might think it's shit. 

This theory that Bryan is void of any type of ability to talk on the microphone or show any type of emotion is so erroneous, but to each their own. It's pointless trying to change opinions, as long as I enjoy his work that's really all I care about.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



CAT IN THE HAT said:


> Nobody ever said he was a bad wrestler bro. Put up a video of him cutting a decent promo, i bet you can't do that.


Gladly but as Twista said, what some of us think is great might not be what you think.
















Twistaeffect2005 said:


> You can find tons quite honestly. But just like everything else, it's all subjective and up to opinion. I can like one promo and you might think it's shit.
> 
> This theory that Bryan is void of any type of ability to talk on the microphone or show any type of emotion is so erroneous, but to each their own. It's pointless trying to change opinions, as long as I enjoy his work that's really all I care about.


Agree completely and the promos I posted prove that Bryan has a range of emotion, intensity, and believability in his voice no matter how much people try to dismiss it.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



Reaper of Death said:


> I used to be one of you, most of my posts were attacking Bryan and his fans because I didn't understand.
> Since he has become a heel he has begun entertaining me, so much that I took the time to watch his Indy work on youtube, something I never do I was never interested in the indy's but damn it is awesome.
> 
> Daniel Bryan the American Dragon is a beast, I wish he would potray that gimmick in the WWE, then everybody would see how great he truley is.
> ...


Glad to see that you have seen the light! Daniel Bryan will always have his haters as people have different views on wrestling, which is fine. I just wish the most of the haters will at least why we are fans of the guy. A lot of us didn't just go "Hey this guy is from the indies! Let's cheer him!" We were just fans watching ROH and recongnized why DB is of course, The fuckin man!


----------



## dAs_sHMu (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

First i didn´t like the "Yes"-Gimmick, but after a few weeks this gimmick has so much potential. It could be like JBL´s WWE Title reign.


----------



## Yiddo13 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

Hes a good wrestler. i just find everything about him boring

sorry. 

I love christian and in my opinion i think he is the best all round wrestler, but i understand if other people dont.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



> He does have more than that. He is good on the mic, his ring skills make him look tough enough to be champion and he gets heat. What more is there to have?
> 
> Bryan is awesome. He won't retain at 'Mania, since WWE have built up Sheamus so well (despite being without a feuds for so long), that he HAS to win. But Bryan will be back with another reign. And another, and another.


He's not good on the mic, if we were, believe me, I'd be the biggest Bryan fan you've ever seen. And I'm not opposed to jumping on his bandwagon, he just needs to prove that he's worth it and he hasn't. I got no issues with him as a wrestler, as a human being, with his passion, work ethic, or...whatever else, but that's a deal breaker. No, he's not ridiculously horrible like Jeff Hardy, John Morrison or Bobby Roode, but to say he's good or even slightly better than average is a major stretch. This entire gimmick where he's pretending to have a personality is going the same route as Swagger did. Of course a guy is gonna get heat if you legitimately annoy them, this isn't in his range. He needs to stick to being an underdog babyface, where he's at least tolerable. That's the niche he's carved out for himself, he's not believable as a heel in any way, he's totally transparent, it's phony as hell, it's not a good fit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

:kobe


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's not good on the mic, if we were, believe me, I'd be the biggest Bryan fan you've ever seen. And I'm not opposed to jumping on his bandwagon, he just needs to prove that he's worth it and he hasn't. I got no issues with him as a wrestler, as a human being, with his passion, work ethic, or...whatever else, but that's a deal breaker. No, he's not ridiculously horrible like Jeff Hardy, John Morrison or Bobby Roode, but to say he's good or even slightly better than average is a major stretch. This entire gimmick where he's pretending to have a personality is going the same route as Swagger did. Of course a guy is gonna get heat if you legitimately annoy them, this isn't in his range. He needs to stick to being an underdog babyface, where he's at least tolerable. That's the niche he's carved out for himself, he's not believable as a heel in any way, he's totally transparent, it's phony as hell, it's not a good fit.


I'm sorry you can't find his promo skills entertaining, but a lot people, me included, do.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

I dont agree with the haters but i also dont agree with his fans. I am not a fan of his although i think he is a very good wrestler. I dont personally care about promos because i rather watch wrestling. However i do feel that Bryan fans definetly overrate him as a god which is going a little too far lol. he is very good in the ring and he is better than most but he doesn't blow everyone away.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's not good on the mic, if we were, believe me, I'd be the biggest Bryan fan you've ever seen. And I'm not opposed to jumping on his bandwagon, he just needs to prove that he's worth it and he hasn't. I got no issues with him as a wrestler, as a human being, with his passion, work ethic, or...whatever else, but that's a deal breaker. No, he's not ridiculously horrible like Jeff Hardy, John Morrison or Bobby Roode, but to say he's good or even slightly better than average is a major stretch. This entire gimmick where he's pretending to have a personality is going the same route as Swagger did. Of course a guy is gonna get heat if you legitimately annoy them, this isn't in his range. He needs to stick to being an underdog babyface, where he's at least tolerable. That's the niche he's carved out for himself, he's not believable as a heel in any way, he's totally transparent, it's phony as hell, it's not a good fit.


Pyro, is there actually a wrestler you like? Lol.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

Just Wade Boring and Christian.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's not good on the mic, if we were, believe me, I'd be the biggest Bryan fan you've ever seen. And I'm not opposed to jumping on his bandwagon, he just needs to prove that he's worth it and he hasn't. I got no issues with him as a wrestler, as a human being, with his passion, work ethic, or...whatever else, but that's a deal breaker. No, he's not ridiculously horrible like Jeff Hardy, John Morrison or Bobby Roode, but to say he's good or even slightly better than average is a major stretch. This entire gimmick where he's pretending to have a personality is going the same route as Swagger did. Of course a guy is gonna get heat if you legitimately annoy them, this isn't in his range. He needs to stick to being an underdog babyface, where he's at least tolerable. That's the niche he's carved out for himself, he's not believable as a heel in any way, he's totally transparent, it's phony as hell, it's not a good fit.


You're stating this as if it were fact when again, it's all subjective. I along with many, many others find his stuff to be quite entertaining on the mic. How do you "pretend" to have a personality by the way? It has nothing to do with personality, it's about being able to convey emotion, captivating the audience and getting them to react to you. He's getting the reaction he and the WWE want, thus, he's doing his job. Simple as that. He's built a heel character literally from scratch, and I think that's fairly impressive, especially considering he was nothing but a generic underdog face before this. In about 3 months time he went from jobbing to the Great Khali to wrestling in one of the main events at Wrestlemania which is something that should not be taken lightly, they don't just hand out main event Wrestlemania spots to anyone. Dude must be doing something right. It just sucks you don't see it. Bad for you, good for those who do.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*

Randy Savage...hold on, don't blow up, I'll explain.

Randy Savage had Miss Elizabeth who would accompany him to the ring, much like AJ. However, neither of those two girls get involved directly in the match but instead are used as protection for their respective wrestler.

Both DB and Savage are quite technical wrestlers and make a big deal about going to the top rope. 

I (notice the I as in my damn opinion) feel that their promos and tactics can be argued to be very similar. Without an outright heel tactic, like breaking up a match and beating up their enemy, they usually cheat in a very sly cowardice way.

Now, of course what I said doesn't define either wrestler completely (very high amount of respect to both of them), but I do think that WWE is in a sense repeating itself (a bit). Which I enjoy.

oh, look a poll...


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*

1. There is a similarity there.
2. Who the hell is JBL_Wrestling_God?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*

No, he's modern day Chris Benoit.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*

kind of, but...










YES!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*



mr cricket said:


> No, he's modern day Chris Benoit.


Really I think we can draw comparisons between any wrestlers; but I thought this one was a little more repetitive of the WWE.

and how so? Chris Benoit that is.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*



Gebu19 said:


> Really I think we can draw comparisons between any wrestlers; but I thought this one was a little more repetitive of the WWE.
> 
> and how so? Chris Benoit that is.


-Similar finishers.

















-Similar wrestling style.

-Both don't have much charisma.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*



ecabney said:


> kind of, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think so too.
Owen Hart doesn't get enough credit as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*

I actually think Owen Hart is a really good comparison to Bryan.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*



mr cricket said:


> -Similar finishers.
> -Similar wrestling style.
> -Both don't have much charisma.





Twistaeffect2005 said:


> I actually think Owen Hart is a really good comparison to Bryan.


yeah, I agree with both comparisons, but I'll rest with my initial comparison to Savage, for all the reasons in the OP.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*

Bryan's more comparable to Benoit. Same height, limited charisma, similar in-ring skills, same finisher, similar career, etc. Punk's a modern day Savage.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*



VladMan2012 said:


> Bryan's more comparable to Benoit. Same height, limited charisma, similar in-ring skills, same finisher, similar career, etc. Punk's a modern day Savage.


why is punk like savage, despite an elbow drop? they have 2 different characters completely.

and I respond well to pictures, like the previous posts


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*



Gebu19 said:


> and how so? Chris Benoit that is.


He really couldn't be more similar. He's short for a wrestler, but well-built for his height (although not to the extent of Benoit, obviously). He's technically sound, but fast and intense. He's frequently accused of lacking charisma, but being great in the ring. He uses, essentially, the Cross Face, as well as the German Suplex and the Swandive Headbutt. He was well-decorated prior to his arrival in the WWE and, as a small, scraping-the-bottom-of-the-barrel kind of bonus, he and a long term friend are simultaneously holding the two championships. 

I dunno, I think I could probably come up with a few more, but that's the general bulk of it. Don't get me wrong, of course, Daniel Bryan is very much his own man, but the comparison is definitely an easy one to make. It frankly surprises me they don't do more to separate him from Benoit.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*



ecabney said:


> kind of, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS!!!!!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

Just watched it, good interview and I smell a CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan feud for the summer.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*



Gebu19 said:


> *why is punk like savage*, despite an elbow drop? they have 2 different characters completely.
> 
> and I respond well to pictures, like the previous posts


Similar look, similar attire, both rebellious, similar in-ring skills (kinda), former commentators, they worked hard to get noticed, both straight-edge, etc.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*

He reminds me a bit of 1999 Kurt Angle with a Chris Benoit like moveset, I was watching this the other day. 

Skip to 2:56


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*



Amsterdam said:


>


:troll But seriously, he reminds me more of a Benoit. I say that because I never grew up watching Savage.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

Maybe the most down the earth WWE wrestler you'll ever meet. It's why it's so easy to root for this guy, he's got an endearing personality, and he's bad ass in the ring. I hope he has an amazing career in the company, and makes a lot of money.


----------



## CAT IN THE HAT (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*

Daniel Bryan is the modern day version of this big piece of shit i took 15 years ago....


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*



CAT IN THE HAT said:


> Daniel Bryan is the modern day version of this big piece of shit i took 15 years ago....


I actually expected that to rhyme.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*

Most comparable to benoit.

Similar crossface finisher, the diving headbutt, both weren't the best at promos(but still average) and were great overall wrestlers who had lots of experience before coming to the wwe


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*

I was expecting to see Owen. Maybe the fact there is alot of similarities to Benoit and Angle too means no-one guy stands out and he takes from all of them. It would be interesting to see a poll on this.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

Hilarious interview! Bryan seems like such a chill and cool dude! I'd love to hang out with him. His "yes" gimmick makes me like him even more as well and I can't wait to see that feud with Punk in the future!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*


----------



## CAT IN THE HAT (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*



Twistaeffect2005 said:


> I actually expected that to rhyme.


Why???


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

Daniel Bryan vs Punk feud? DO IT AFTER WM28 PLEASE!!!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*



CAT IN THE HAT said:


> Why???


Because that is what you are suppose to do you silly guy.


----------



## CAT IN THE HAT (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Because that is what you are suppose to do you silly guy.


No it's not! LOL I'm not a rapper, or a poet, and Dr Suess Doesn't write my dialogue anymore, he fell asleep in 91 and hasn't woken up since.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

Oh my god that empowering AJ stuff had me in stitches! Bring that to TV, they hate him for being a vegan, wait until they find out he's also a feminist.:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

Seems like a cool guy, happy for his success.

It's a shame his character isn't entertaining at all.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

He should add the feminist part to his gimmick.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Seems like a cool guy, happy for his success.
> 
> It's a shame *his character isn't entertaining at all*.


In your opinion of course!


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*

oooh yeahhhh - YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Samuray (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Because that is what you are suppose to do you silly guy.


Don't ask him to rap,
he ain't born with that skill.
If he would start rapping,
Hip-Hop would be killed.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*

Daniel Bryan = Bob Backlund


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*



Samuray said:


> Don't ask him to rap,
> he ain't born with that skill.
> If he would start rapping,
> Hip-Hop would be killed.


LOL! Well played.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*

D-Bryan is an original. He has the charisma of The Rock and in-ring skills of Chris Benoit, though.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*



GCA-FF said:


> Daniel Bryan vs Punk feud? DO IT AFTER WM28 PLEASE!!!


Could be possible if they draft him over to RAW.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

I HATE when people use the term 'Haters' when in reality they are just giving there honest opinions and views on something. I don't hate Daniel Bryan at all. I'm actually very happy for him and his most recent main event push. The problem is I just don't see him as a long term main eventer and I don't think WWE will at the end of the day either. They gave him a chance and he's made the most out of his opportunity but still manages to lack the charisma and presence to be one of the top heels on your roster if you ask me. 

I agree with *Tyrion Lannister* in the sense that WWE is giving him this character and angle that he simply can't play very well. It doesn't fit him and I don't believe it ever will. He just doesn't come off as a cocky heel that you love to hate and he certainly doesn't come off as a strong heel that will not back down from anybody. There's no legit reaction to the way this guy presents himself because he doesn't have any charisma or something unique about him to make you actually care. Again, I'm not being a 'hater' here but I'm just calling it how I see it as he gets more of that go away heat compared to actual legit heel heat. I like the little 'YES...YES..YES' thing he has going for him but that's going to get old real fast when you have basically nothing else to fall back on besides your in ring Wrestling skills.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

Daniel Bryan is boring and has no charisma if you use wrestlers like the Rock to define charisma. And I like Rock quite a bit, but he has an overt and not so subtle charisma. This plays well on the big stage. It's also why people like him and Hulk Hogan get to headline Wrestlemania. I don't begrudge them that, and when the Rock was in his prime, there was no one who cut a better promo. But saying that Daniel Bryan lacks charisma, in my opinion, involves ignoring an awful lot of intensity, smarminess, and energy. Again, if your expecting the rock, then he lacks charisma. If you're looking for something more subtle, then he's quite impressive.

And that Shingo match is sick. Sicksicksicksicksicksicksick


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

Loved it, thanks for sharing. He does sound very pleasant and down to earth.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

Decent interview, he's a lot more tolerable when he's being himself instead of this ridiculously contrived, transparent, phony heel character.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

Such a humble guy very funny as well


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

This is why I got D-bry in my fave five.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

He is a cool guy


----------



## Villalltheway (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

I really like Daniel Bryan probably my fav at the moment, and this coming from a person who has not ever been a big Bryan fan, but i think he really funny at the moment with his gimmick and doing it really well. 

Also unlike the other champ he actually seems like a cool humble guy in real life. If he fueds with punk i hope he wins.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

Bryan seems like the most humble, easy-going guy. Can imagine he'd be a cool guy to talk to.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

OMG a feminist? YES! YES! *drops panties*


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

god daniel bryan is the man


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

Daniel Bryan and CM Punk retaining at Wrestlemania, before feuding with eachother in a series of PPV matches culminating in a unification match at Summerslam = wet dream.

Edit: off topic, enjoyed the interview.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

Great interview, Bryan seems like an awesome guy. (Y)


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

DB seems like a really great guy. Great interview.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

Great interview from a great wrestler.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



Kid Kablam said:


> Daniel Bryan is boring and has no charisma if you use wrestlers like the Rock to define charisma. And I like Rock quite a bit, but he has an overt and not so subtle charisma. This plays well on the big stage. It's also why people like him and Hulk Hogan get to headline Wrestlemania. I don't begrudge them that, and when the Rock was in his prime, there was no one who cut a better promo. But saying that Daniel Bryan lacks charisma, in my opinion, involves ignoring an awful lot of intensity, smarminess, and energy. Again, if your expecting the rock, then he lacks charisma. If you're looking for something more subtle, then he's quite impressive.
> 
> And that Shingo match is sick. Sicksicksicksicksicksicksick


Agreed. Also, check out this match! THIS is the heel character he plays the best that wouldn't come across as manufactured because he's playing himself as a heel.






You can see how much Punk really has ripped him off here lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*THIS is the heel character I believe Bryan should incorporate!*






I believe the way he presents himself in this entire match his best character he's ever played bar none. He explodes with inring charisma in this character for one reason. He's playing himself, just on the heel alignment, with the volume turned up. Everyone is great when they play extensions of themselves and it really shows here with Bryan.

Do you guys think he should revert back to the American Dragon heel gimmick or just adopt certain traits from it?

Opinions?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

Great interview
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

"You wanna keep animals alive? BOOOOOO!!" :lmao :lmao


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

I watched Smackdown over the weekend, Bryan was great once again, good solid match with Orton.
I would like to see more build up to Bryan v Sheamus.

The best thing for us Bryan marks is to ignore the ignorance of others and just enjoy his reign.
I watched some more of his indy work and all I can say is Epic. Also I don't care if there are still Bryan marks who don't like me as I did say a lot of negative things about him. But I'm the type of dude to admit when he is wrong, it's like I have awoken and I feel better educated as not just a WWE fan but a wrestling fan.


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

Good stuff, great interview, Bryan got it going on seems like a really cool dude, hopefully stays on top for a long time to come.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



Reaper of Death said:


> I watched Smackdown over the weekend, Bryan was great once again, good solid match with Orton.
> I would like to see more build up to Bryan v Sheamus.
> 
> The best thing for us Bryan marks is to ignore the ignorance of others and just enjoy his reign.
> I watched some more of his indy work and all I can say is Epic. Also I don't care if there are still Bryan marks who don't like me as I did say a lot of negative things about him. But I'm the type of dude to admit when he is wrong, it's like I have awoken and I feel better educated as not just a WWE fan but a wrestling fan.


That is just great to see man. Don't worry about the marks who don't like you yet or the haters who dislike you now, because most of us just like the fact that you watched some of his stuff, regardless of if you liked it or not. I'm glad to have you on the team but just understanding what we like about him is definitely appreciated.

There are posters like rise, swagger_ROCKS and the "305MVP" poster who certainly aren't Bryan fans but recognize when he's made improvements and acknowledge why one would like him. I wish more of the "non bryan fans" could have intellectual debates like them.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

I think the man is awesome! The more i see of him, the more i appreciate him as a wrestler and on the mic! If you had said to me 2/3 months ago that id be rooting for him to retain at Mania i would have looked at you and asked when the men in white coats were coming to take you away! I was disgusted when he won MITB, he was my least favorite out of all the guys in there! 

However, his character development prior to his cash in,his runs in with Cole, and of course the heel turn afterwards (which by the way for once was some great writing by the creative team) made me really sit up and take notice!! I actively went to look for some of his earlier in ring stuff and was so impressed with it that i was pretty much an instant fan; Even then, i wasn't so enamoured with his promo work, but that to me has improved more than anyone on the roster, and i think his storytelling both in the ring and on the mic are bloody awesome now!!

I never "hated" the guy, but i had literally no opinion on him, but that has been changed totally over the last few months and i really appreciate what he brings to the WWE, and i cannot wait for a Punk/Bryan feud which i think will inevitably happen soon;


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

It's so weird seeing Reaper of Death praise DB instead of completely shitting on him.



dabossb said:


> Agreed. Also, check out this match! THIS is the heel character he plays the best that wouldn't come across as manufactured because he's playing himself as a heel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish they started letting him wrestle 30 minute matches in the WWE.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: THIS is the heel character I believe Bryan should incorporate!*

Dude, I love Bryan but you have to accept that Bryan Danielson in the indies and Daniel Bryan on the WWE aren't the same character, WWE will limitate all of their performers and Bryan is no exception so most of his character's trait from the indies can't be incorporated into his WWE character.

You just have to understand that, and avoid creating a new thread with things of him from the indies that should/could/you want to be part of his WWE character, it just won't happen.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: THIS is the heel character I believe Bryan should incorporate!*



djmaza said:


> Dude, I love Bryan but you have to accept that Bryan Danielson in the indies and Daniel Bryan on the WWE aren't the same character, WWE will limitate all of their performers and Bryan is no exception so most of his character's trait from the indies can't be incorporated into his WWE character.
> 
> You just have to understand that, and avoid creating a new thread with things of him from the indies that should/could/you want to be part of his WWE character, it just won't happen.


Ummm.. Does the name CM Punk ring a bell to you at all? He's still the same CM Punk from ROH. How about Chris Hero who's in FCW right now and changed his name to Kassius Ohno (K.O.) to represent the EXACT same character he played in ROH. Same goes goes for Claudio Castagnoli as well. Just because Bryan currently hasn't used his ROH character traits doesn't mean they are dead and buried in ROH. He can surely revisit them, and I'm merely suggested that it would be a good idea!

They may limit guys movesets but they won't change their characters if the wrestlers fight to keep them.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*



TankOfRate said:


> OMG a feminist? YES! YES! *drops panties*


Y'know, that's probably the exact reaction he hoped to get...


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: THIS is the heel character I believe Bryan should incorporate!*



dabossb said:


> Ummm.. Does the name CM Punk ring a bell to you at all? He's still the same CM Punk from ROH. How about Chris Hero who's in FCW right now and changed his name to Kassius Ohno (K.O.) to represent the EXACT same character he played in ROH. Same goes goes for Claudio Castagnoli as well. Just because Bryan currently hasn't used his ROH character traits doesn't mean they are dead and buried in ROH. He can surely revisit them, and I'm merely suggested that it would be a good idea!
> 
> They may limit guys movesets but they won't change their characters if the wrestlers fight to keep them.


This, also good original post.

This is the type of heel the WWE is missing, but either way I'm not to fussed as Bryan just keeps getting better, he will be around for a long time and incorperate a number of different gimmicks.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: YES! YES! YES! - Daniel Bryan interview*

Seems like a cool dude. Wish he was a face (much more natural-seeming in that role), but whatever, I still like him.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: THIS is the heel character I believe Bryan should incorporate!*

You should take your Daniel Bryan blind-love down a notch. It's embarassing.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: THIS is the heel character I believe Bryan should incorporate!*



Tony Tornado said:


> You should take your Daniel Bryan blind-love down a notch. It's embarassing.


Are you talking to me? Because if so, you can shut the hell up. I'm not making outrageous claims like "Bryan being a god" or "Bryan having more charisma than the Rock", all I was saying was that Bryan should alter his character. So instead of being a self righteous prick to me for no reason, get off your soap box and don't be a jackass.


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*

It is always interesting to compare modern day wrestlers to past wrestlers. After watching Bryans Indy work and also his WWE work more closley in recent times I feel Bryans style is very unique. IMO Bryan is much more technicaly sound than Savage. I believe he will surpass Randy Savage in terms of greatness due to the fact that Bryan will be around for a long time and be one of the top men in the wrestling business. I believe Bryans rivalries with Sheamus and most likely CM Punk will be on par with Macho's rivalries with Hogan & Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*

Nah, I don't see it.

As others have pointed out, he's quite similar to Benoit (though I think he has better mic skills than Benoit and less charisma). Also, as *DetroitRiverPhx* astutely pointed out, he's similar to Bob Backlund as well.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Who Daniel Bryan reminds me of...*



The Sinner said:


> D-Bryan is an original. He has the charisma of The Rock and in-ring skills of Chris Benoit, though.


I wouldn't say the charisma of The Rock, but he is a lot more charismatic than he gets credit for. If he wasn't charismatic, he wouldn't have the large fanbase he has. Charisma isn't how good you look or how well you can talk, it's your ability to draw people to you and to have a personal effect on them. Bryan has that rather his haters like it or not.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



dabossb said:


> Agreed. Also, check out this match! THIS is the heel character he plays the best that wouldn't come across as manufactured because he's playing himself as a heel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that a great example of Bryan's dickish heal temperament is the third AJ Styles match. He does a great job of not taking Styles seriously throughout the match (despite Styles having beaten him twice before) or at least trying to act like he's on another level from Styles. He keeps trying to prove that he's the superior mat technician by pulling the same holds, and Styles keeps reversing them. Finally he has to get dirty.

I wish he would start doing the "I have till five!" thing again. I understand why the WWE doesn't want him going wild with suplexes (in theory I understand) but the "I have till five!" isn't a new move. It's a good flourish that would help his current character.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*

It ludicrous that people think Bryan has no personality/charisma. I can understand if you don't like his promos, but he easily has charisma.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



Reaper of Death said:


> I watched Smackdown over the weekend, Bryan was great once again, good solid match with Orton.
> I would like to see more build up to Bryan v Sheamus.
> 
> The best thing for us Bryan marks is to ignore the ignorance of others and just enjoy his reign.
> I watched some more of his indy work and all I can say is Epic. Also I don't care if there are still Bryan marks who don't like me as I did say a lot of negative things about him. But I'm the type of dude to admit when he is wrong, it's like I have awoken and I feel better educated as not just a WWE fan but a wrestling fan.


Someone jumped the

https://encrypted-tbn1.google.com/i...p5utn8g7YIHAP8inzLd5MnZoApYHt4FIge3X_JOEzCkVA


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I say we start a 1,000,000 reasons why DB is the GOAT in this thread.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Carcass said:


> I say we start a 1,000,000 reasons why DB is the GOAT in this thread.


Reason #1. Daniel Bryan empowers women.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

What is the point of this thread? I see people making as much CM Punk , Ziggler, Miz threads as well on the RAW section.

Anyways # 2 reason why Daniel Bryan is GOAT is because he is a vegan and probably has a healthier body than us common carnivores.

I demand this thread to be stickied.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

#3 he drives a prius


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

#4 His girlfriend is AJ
#5 He dated 5 girls in two years,more than these commoners (including top faces) on this pathetic roster .


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Finally, an official Bryan thread. No more fucking threads! lol


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

#6 He is a Role model


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, time to close the thread, Daniel Bryan only has 'till five!


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

TelkEvolon said:


> Well, time to close the thread, Daniel Bryan only has 'till five!


You know that's reason 7 right?

#8. He is the WORLD. HEAVYWEIGHT. CHAMPION. YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I say we all start a D-Bry Klique!

How about we call it:

"Y.E.S." - YOU'RE. EATING, STEAK! 

We will all conquer WF! 

We can settle on a name later...we need to make a list of members!

1. Beatles123


C'mon, guys...we'll be better than even the Rock marks who use that one avatar all the time! LOL! This is just for fun.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Beatles123 said:


> I say we all start a D-Bry Klique!
> 
> How about we call it:
> 
> ...


2.Pop Tatari

Let the revolution begin


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DAT BOI D BRY GOT HIS ON DISCUSSION THREAD? Anyways, it seems like DB is pretty legit, and I has been received well. I guess I don't see him falling off if he loses the title @ MANIA.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Pop Tatari said:


> 2.Pop Tatari
> 
> Let the revolution begin


It's great to see people realize what we realized all along


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

3. PacoAwesome

Sign me up lol


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

1. Beatles123
2. Pop Tatari
3. PacoAwesome

We're off to a good start.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm loving D Bryan, he is doing great as champion. Makes me somewhat wish he wouldn't have to drop the title at Mania.


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

D-Bry doing what he does best, shining in whichever promotion he happens to be working in.


Still, really awesome to think that this is Bryan's second year in the company and he's walking into WrestleMania as Champion (has anyone ever debuted at WM as champion before? I'm sure there's been one or two, but still, pretty awesome bragging rights). Especially after the debacle last year (Sheamus/Bryan beig pulled from the card to the pre-show dark match), cosmic justice for two of my favorite wrestlers.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

4. #1Peep4ever


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I like D Brye but sometimes you guys get embarrassing with your marking.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

It's just for fun.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

D Bry is cool and all, but I wish he'd get rid of that pedophile beard.


----------



## Maradona (Jun 29, 2010)

smackdownfreakxx said:


> D Bry is cool and all, but I wish he'd get rid of that pedophile beard.


Hahahahaha, right.:lmao


----------



## Serial Vandal (Sep 20, 2009)

I've been a Danielson mark since I first watched him fight Low-Ki in an ECWA Super 8 tournament. I'm happy for him that he's living the dream and sharing his talent with the world instead of small venues.


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

smackdownfreakxx said:


> D Bry is cool and all, but I wish he'd get rid of that pedophile beard.


The beard is the only thing that makes him look like an adult male.

Without it he looks amazingly awkward.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

smackdownfreakxx said:


> D Bry is cool and all, but I wish he'd get rid of that pedophile beard.


Oh you do, do you? Well then, why don't we ask D-BRY how he feels about it, shall we?


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Beatles123 said:


> Oh you do, do you? Well then, why don't we ask D-BRY how he feels about it, shall we?


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

smackdownfreakxx said:


> D Bry is cool and all, but I wish he'd get rid of that pedophile beard.


Why? it goes great with his pre-teen girlfriend.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Daniel Bryan knows no bounds. His "YES" chant was over as hell in NYC in ROH last night. They chanted that shit all night long!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Ass Invader said:


> Daniel Bryan knows no bounds. His "YES" chant was over as hell in NYC in ROH last night. They chanted that shit all night long!


That's awesome. Wonder if that would happen if they had a Raw/SD/PPV there.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

I wanted to say he should kinda.. modify it. His beard is too massive, he should cut it a bit, not get rid of all of it. He should only get rid of the 'pedophile' part of his beard.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I really hope that chant gets over with the regulars. I know there were some "YES" chants on Smackdown during the Bryan/Orton match.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

SJFC said:


>


:lmao
:lmao
:lmao

just great


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bryan tweeted this:



> "The human race is a race of cowards; and I am not only marching in that procession but carrying a banner"- Mark Twain


Mark Twain must be the inspiration for his character.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ass Invader said:


> I really hope that chant gets over with the regulars. I know there were some "YES" chants on Smackdown during the Bryan/Orton match.


may become the next "what" chant...

DB: Here I stand

Crowed: YES!!!

DB: In the middle of this ring

Crowed: YES!!!

DB: Still

Crowed: YES!!!

DB: YOUR!!!

Crowed: YES!!!

DB: WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION!!!

CROWED YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

SJFC said:


>


Lol


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

Ass Invader said:


> I really hope that chant gets over with the regulars. I know there were some "YES" chants on Smackdown during the Bryan/Orton match.


No way, ROH fans are a bunch of freaks


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Straight Pride said:


> No way, ROH fans are a bunch of freaks


So you would rather a silent crowd?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SJFC said:


>


YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION! YES! YES!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

IS D-BRY IN YOUR FAV-FIVE?!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Beatles123 said:


> IS D-BRY IN YOUR FAV-FIVE?!


Nahhh never really thought about him...


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The question is, how much farther cn he taker his weasely ways? How can he evolve this?...I wish I could just see him make one top star tap clean!


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

I know it won't happen, but if they want a legit heel champion with legit heel heat, then they need to have Sheamus tap. I could actually see this happening as you have multiple opportunities between Taker vs HH, Cena vs Rock, and Punk vs Jericho, for people to go home happy. Havy D Bryan submit Sheamus to bring the crowd down, then have Cena pin the Rock (he's face at this point right?)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Man, I don't know what's going on in this build for the world title match. I wonder if they're making it look like it's actually impossible for DB to win, and then shock us all. If DB walks outta Mania with that title, he is set.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Man, I don't know what's going on in this build for the world title match. I wonder if they're making it look like it's actually impossible for DB to win, and then shock us all. If DB walks outta Mania with that title, he is set.


Swag marks my words, if Bryan someone walks out of Mania keeping his title he WILL become the next Angle 100%. That visual of him outsmarted Sheamus and keeping the title on what could be the biggest mania of all time will make him set for life with his wrestling ability as the crutch to keep him in the main event scene going forward.


----------



## KilledAssassin (Jan 26, 2012)

YES YES YES


----------



## H316 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol @ the comparison.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

smackdownfreakxx said:


> I wanted to say he should kinda.. modify it. His beard is too massive, he should cut it a bit, not get rid of all of it. He should only get rid of the 'pedophile' part of his beard.


The fuck? he needs to get the pedophile out of his beard? that is the strangest thing I thing I have ever read on this forum.

After his wrestling, his beard is the second best thing about him.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> IS D-BRY IN YOUR FAV-FIVE?!


His name is Daniel Bryan


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

I really wish Sheamus didn't win the rumble. The RR needs a winner, but I dislike Sheamus and really want Bryan to win..


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

lol at this being a poll option, You're an idiot JBL_Wrestling_God


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

Well i hope all the Roh bots are gonna be willing to chip in and not be cheap and buy wrestlemania to support their guy.


----------



## a964412 (Mar 4, 2012)

, Ring of Honor has just released a new two-disc set on World Heavyweight Champion Daniel Bryan titled "Bryan Danielson - American Dragon


just in case you all dident know about it


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> His name is Daniel Bryan


It will always be Bryan Danielson to me.

Remember NXT when he eluded to changing his name back? Sucks it never happened.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Man that doesn't even have his 2006 stuff and thats a good set. Other than I could live without the Homicide cage match.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks good. Gonna buy. Hopefully, they're going to come out with another DVD set.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TelkEvolon said:


>


Out of those the only one I haven't seen are the matches with Daniels, Briscoe and Liger, and the first match with Aries.

I'd love to see the ones with Daniels and Briscoe specifically.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

What about his matches with Nigel? 3:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They were all post 2005


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*D. Bryan's Vegan angle is going no where fast*

Don't know if anyone caught this but pretty funny. Big show vs. D. Bry from few weeks ago check out the 6 minute mark






Fan with crown constantly taunts Bryan "You need to eat some meat. That wont happen." and when big show almost runs into AJ again "Go get your girl. Why you scared? Eats some meat. stop being scared. Whats wrong with you," Made me LMFAO and ROFL. I'm new to this forum but maybe someone pointed this out already. I wonder if he is a plant though, A. because it was so funny and B. sitting right next to the we hate cena guy, which some argue he is a plant..



But furthermore, it goes to show how comical this angle really is. Am i suppose to hate this guy for his own personal decisions? No, I'm suppose to hate him for rubbing it in my face. I know they are trying to make it seem like he's so full of himself, but can he be taken seriously at this point?

Your thoughts on D. bry's heel turn and vegan angle?


----------



## Cl324 (Jan 3, 2012)

Like Heel CM Punk but not as great


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

New interview with Bryan.

http://boolawler.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/dbryanboolawlerfave5.mp3

Bryan finally fully acknowledges who the real best in the world is at the end of the interview!


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

dabossb said:


> New interview with Bryan.
> 
> http://boolawler.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/dbryanboolawlerfave5.mp3
> 
> Bryan finally fully acknowledges who the real best in the world is at the end of the interview!


Thanks for posting the interview.Bryan is the Big Show Stopper!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's a good interview!


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

dabossb said:


> New interview with Bryan.
> 
> http://boolawler.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/dbryanboolawlerfave5.mp3
> 
> Bryan finally fully acknowledges who the real best in the world is at the end of the interview!


Pretty good interview.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

55 people think JBL_Wrestling_God is an idiot. good thread.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Ass Invader said:


> It's a good interview!


*looking up Dean Ambrose matches*


----------



## The Fifth McMahon (Mar 8, 2012)

*Where did the Randy Savage comparison come from? They look nothing alike. Matter of fact, there is nothing about them that is similar. They have a different gimmick, look, voice and mannerisms. I think perhaps that was a joke poll.*


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



Carcass said:


> Obvious face turn to set up a heel turn down the line,


I REALLY don't want to derail the thread but I've gotta say, your sig is cool and all but WTH is up with jericho's pecs? It's not anything recent though, he's pecs have been shrinking and sagging the last 2 years and one only really notices how bad it is when his pecs are in a flexed state but still...

Anyway, Bryan has been absolutely gold as champ, but the thing I fear most at this point is him losing the title at Mania. Granted sheamus probably is realistically the best choice for him to do it to and it's not that I feel it's too soon for sheamus to win it, it's more a case of I feel it's too soon for bryan to lose it. My biggest concern is that bryan will go back to midcard purgatory as WWE haven't established full time main eventers in quite a while. It seems like every mid-carder turned ME goes back to an upper midcard status after a title loss, or worse, they get swaggered or miz treatment.


----------



## RobsYourUncle (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*






Pure gold.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

No, Daniel bryan is Daniel bryan. He is unique, and his new YES! YES! YES! YES! heel gimmick is awesome in my opinion.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Bryan has sex appeal that is all!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Daniel Bryan has so much sex appeal that even straight guys and lesbians are turned on by him.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Bryan has been on fire on the mic lately, was top notch again.

Also I would not be adverse to seeing AJ in a catholic school outfit.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Xander45 said:


> Also I would not be adverse to seeing AJ in a catholic school outfit.


I seriously don't know how that was an insult. How could Sheamus think AJ looking like she needs to be in a catholic school outfit is somehow a bad thing?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I seriously don't know how that was an insult. How could Sheamus think AJ looking like she needs to be in a catholic school outfit is somehow a bad thing?


He was implying that she looks like a teenage girl.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The only thing that worries me is that he'll be squashed at 'Mania...Bryan doesn't have any momentum on Sheamus right now.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I seriously don't know how that was an insult. How could Sheamus think AJ looking like she needs to be in a catholic school outfit is somehow a bad thing?



It was a horrible insult because instead of getting a pop or laughter, like he was aiming for, all he got was catcalls and whistles directed at AJ, as the image of AJ decked out in a schoolgirl uniform got planted in their heads.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Michael Cole looked like he was going crack up after Bryan told AJ to shut up.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Just watched SD! (cause who actually watches on Friday? Hahahaha, I joke I joke, I kid I kid)
Anyways, D Bry cracked me up hard! :lmao
Cole was definitely trying not to laugh at that. DBry's timing was perfect. Dude gets better every week.
Sheamus bores the crap out of me.


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

I LOL'd big time when Bryan told AJ to shut up. Bryan is the king.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Reaper of Death said:


> I LOL'd big time when Bryan told AJ to shut up. Bryan is the king.


Still not buying your new character.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

He's easily the most entertaining character right now. If you're into that stuff. Bryan was still my favourite even when he was coming out every week and just wrestling. But I'm glad he has had some character development so people will appreciate him more!

AJ is one of my faves aswell and while I didn't like the pairing at first, I dig it now. Reminds me of Savage/Liz


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

who knew that Danielson would be getting over due to his mic skills and undeniable sex appeal instead of his ring work? DB the GOAT


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

ecabney said:


> who knew that Danielson would be getting over due to his mic skills and undeniable sex appeal instead of his ring work? DB the GOAT


Damn right! He got the the gold and the woman. DB is untouchable.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Daniel Bryan has done good in the role that they have gave him. Sure the booking can be underwhelming to some degree, but IMO Daniel Bryan has proven he can work a storyline with a mic. His crowd reactions have also gotten way better IMO.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Has DB become the most over heel wrestler on the roster? Judging by live reports and everything it seems so. Rhodes and Miz seem to be the only that could challenge for that title.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The noise of the bell ringing when Daniel Bryan beats Sheamus, will be a sweet symphony to my ears 
:troll


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

The feeling is mutual


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

dabossb said:


> The noise of the bell ringing when Daniel Bryan beats Sheamus, will be a sweet symphony to my ears
> :troll


Heh, a lot of peeps will be pissed off, will be good for his heel status, but people will be pissed off with good reason. That would make how many rumble winners that failed? Sheamus is looking real unstoppable, his title reign is actually starting to slightly scare me. Hope they have a credible heel ready for him, if he does win. But with that being said, sheamus looking so unstoppable, WWE might swerve us all...even Bison. :side:


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

They should have AJ Lee show up to SD with a black eye then when someone asks her what happened she should say she ran into a door. Also, anytime DB moves his arms when he's around her she should flinch.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Carcass said:


> They should have AJ Lee show up to SD with a black eye then when someone asks her what happened she should say she ran into a door. Also, anytime DB moves his arms when he's around her she should flinch.


Lmao wow, but the CM Punk will start fueding with him for hitting his girl. 

CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan and Chris Brown Handicap Match at Summerslam, Book it! lol..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Carcass said:


> They should have AJ Lee show up to SD with a black eye then when someone asks her what happened she should say she ran into a door. Also, anytime DB moves his arms when he's around her she should flinch.












Yeah, I think I see where this gimmick is going...


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Although it would be kinda funny. Probably wouldn't be very smart to go with a domestic violence angle lol


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

RPC said:


> Although it would be kinda funny. Probably wouldn't be very smart to go with a domestic violence angle lol


The backlash they would get also not a very pg era storyline.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Pop Tatari said:


> The backlash they would get also not a very pg era storyline.


WWE in general isn't very PG now a days.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It's hard these days for heels to get real hate like HHH or Jericho, but DB is holding his own, and doing good, at least, but @ both above posts are accurate. An angle like that is just screaming for media backlash.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah that's what sucks. 12-14 years ago, DB would've beat the crap out of her with a chair then put her through a table.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Just curious how many of you became DB fans AFTER his WWE debut? Has he won you over or are you all longtime fans?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Beatles123 said:


> Just curious how many of you became DB fans AFTER his WWE debut? Has he won you over or are you all longtime fans?


I've been a fan since 2003! Ever since eddie guerrero was on the indies, I've been following them loosely.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

dabossb said:


> I've been a fan since 2003! Ever since eddie guerrero was on the indies, I've been following them loosely.


Did you ever think that he would be in this position back then? I'm just curious, but tell the truth. If you didn't, don't make it up just because he's there now (not like I'd be able to tell though...).

I don't even know why I'm asking, really. I don't follow the Indies so I guess it's because it's interesting to hear reactions from people who've gone through the whole cycle with guys like this. I've never done that, don't even think I want to. It has to suck watching somebody you enjoy that much on a small stage.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Did you ever think that he would be in this position back then? I'm just curious, but tell the truth. If you didn't, don't make it up just because he's there now (not like I'd be able to tell though...).
> 
> I don't even know why I'm asking, really. I don't follow the Indies so I guess it's because it's interesting to hear reactions from people who've gone through the whole cycle with guys like this.


Nope I never thought he'd get signed to be honest, regardless of being trained by HBK and Regal. I know he had a wwe contract back in 2000 but was released, and was offered another one in 2006 but turned it down because he felt he would end up like jamie noble.

I'll tell you one thing though, because I've followed guys like him for so long now, I won't lie that it makes it easier, to forgive people like him, Hero, Cesaro, and Punk for there weaknesses and embrace their strengths, then it does for someone like ADR, Swagger, or Drew.

Edit: It can suck at times because you want them to be featured on a bigger stage, but when you've seen them live before, it almost puts you in that atmosphere, anytime you watch an indy match, because you've been there before sharing that experience.
The guys I've mentioned never once mailed in their performances and really felt like they were giving you everything they had in the ring and on the mic, and I could relate to that.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Did you ever think that he would be in this position back then? I'm just curious, but tell the truth. If you didn't, don't make it up just because he's there now (not like I'd be able to tell though...).
> 
> I don't even know why I'm asking, really. I don't follow the Indies so I guess it's because it's interesting to hear reactions from people who've gone through the whole cycle with guys like this. I've never done that, don't even think I want to. It has to suck watching somebody you enjoy that much on a small stage.


I started watching his matches in 2004 (didnt follow ROH THAT much)
i thought he would finally do it somewhen in 2008 when it didnt happen i gave up and just enjoyed the matches he had
happy for him being world champ in the wwe (and holding the title longer than 2 days...)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

dabossb said:


> Nope I never thought he'd get signed to be honest, regardless of being trained by HBK and Regal. I know he had a wwe contract back in 2000 but was released, and was offered another one in 2006 but turned it down because he felt he would end up like jamie noble.
> 
> I'll tell you one thing though, because I've followed guys like him for so long now, I won't lie that it makes it easier, to forgive people like him, Hero, Cesaro, and Punk for there weaknesses and embrace their strengths, then it does for someone like ADR, Swagger, or Drew.


Cool. It must feel good to watch somebody go through all the small time feds and toil and then eventually end up where he is. I'm not willing to do it, but you put in more effort, so it's good to see fans like that being rewarded, even if I hate their guy. 

How much impact does the success of Punk and Bryan change your perception of where a guy'll end up when you watch the Indies now? Do you just assume now anybody who's good enough will make it to that level or are there still exceptions?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cool. It must feel good to watch somebody go through all the small time feds and toil and then eventually end up where he is. I'm not willing to do it, but you put in more effort, so it's good to see fans like that being rewarded, even if I hate their guy.
> 
> How much impact does the success of Punk and Bryan change your perception of where a guy'll end up when you watch the Indies now? Do you just assume now anybody who's good enough will make it to that level or are there still exceptions?


At this point I think anything possible I guess! I believe Ambrose, Hero and Cesaro will become world champions probably within 1 1/2 years tops at this point. Hell even Seth Rollins will probably become a world champion at this point. The only thing I can think of to describe guys like Bryan becoming world champion in this day in age, is that maybe the "IWC heroes" are the exact type of guys wwe is looking for at this point. 

Maybe they see money in these guys because they made a name for themselves in the indies, and can make a name for themselves in the wwe as a result. I have no idea why wwe is pushing these guys, but maybe they see the same thing that the IWC sees :S.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Too bad he'll be back to the mid-card after his title reign ends just like Miz, Swagger, (heel) Sheamus, (heel) Punk, and every other heel champion over the past few years.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Bryan is improving. He's still boring and goofy looking, but slightly less than before.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I became a fan of Daniel Bryan in 2009, I was a WWE mark from 1999-2008 (skipping a few years in between) lol , but the product was getting boring too me and I looked up other wrestling promotions, just to see what was out there. Luckily I stumbled upon Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuiness and Bryan Danielson vs Morishima and I became a fan instantly. The wrestling in ROH was definitely different than what I was used to and I became a fan and appreciated the wrestling aspect of pro-wrestling more and more. Guys like CM Punk and Daniel Bryan became some of the most popular guys in the independents and because of this they are in WWE and at the top of the ladder. Both Bryan and CM Punk dominated and became big names on the indys and now they are slowly making a name for themselves in the big leagues. Not everyone has the ability to do this, you need to be good at your job or role to reach success.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

stonefort said:


> He's still boring


He's the most entertaining man on the Smackdown roster and the ratings show that.



> and goofy looking


Daniel Bryan has undeniable sex appeal.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Not everyone has the ability to do this, you need to be good at your job or role to reach success.


Jeff Hardy is conclusive proof against this.



dabossb said:


> At this point I think anything possible I guess! I believe Ambrose, Hero and Cesaro will become world champions probably within 1 1/2 years tops at this point. Hell even Seth Rollins will probably become a world champion at this point. The only thing I can think of to describe guys like Bryan becoming world champion in this day in age, is that maybe the "IWC heroes" are the exact type of guys wwe is looking for at this point.
> 
> Maybe they see money in these guys because they made a name for themselves in the indies, and can make a name for themselves in the wwe as a result. I have no idea why wwe is pushing these guys, but maybe they see the same thing that the IWC sees :S.


I don't know, that all seems like a stretch. Every one of them world champions within a year and a half? With how much problems WWE has making stars? Maybe for Ambrose if they like him, since he's good enough, but they'll probably ruin him and he'll win the title in like 5 years when nobody expects it or something. I'm preparing for the worst since he's the only one I'm a fan of, and that's what I do. Hero, I don't know, probably, I hope not though. If he keeps that new name it'd be hard to see it, I mean that name makes Dolph Ziggler sound fucking amazing, but they'll probably do it anyway. Cesaro, I don't see him winning the belt but I'll probably be wrong since he's relatively big and has the look. I don't know if I can see both members of that team as world champion, that usually doesn't happen and I'd tend to think WWE would probably rather push Hero.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Jeff Hardy is conclusive proof against this.
> *
> 
> 
> I don't know, that all seems like a stretch. Every one of them world champions within a year and a half? With how much problems WWE has making stars? Maybe for Ambrose if they like him, since he's good enough, but they'll probably ruin him and he'll win the title in like 5 years when nobody expects it or something. I'm preparing for the worst since he's the only one I'm a fan of, and that's what I do. Hero, I don't know, probably, I hope not though. If he keeps that name it'd be hard to see it, I mean that name makes Dolph Ziggler sound fucking amazing, but they'll probably do it anyway. Cesaro, I don't see him winning the belt but I'll probably be wrong since he's relatively big and has the look. I don't know if I can see both members of that team as world champion, that usually doesn't happen and I'd tend to think WWE would probably rather push Hero.


He sold lots of Merchandise, this just means that he targeted a unique audience, who ever that may be.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You said you had to be good to reach success. Obviously the worst wrestler of all time reaching success proves otherwise, it doesn't matter if he just sold merchandise, he was a 3 time world champion.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You said you had to be good to reach success. Obviously the worst wrestler of all time reaching success proves otherwise, it doesn't matter if he just sold merchandise, he was a 3 time world champion.


The thing is that there are lots of things that make up a good wrestler. Jeff Hardy was good at working the crowd during matches, which is why I think he reached that success. Sure he was sloppy, and a really bad mic worker, but he could work the crowd in matches which is another important thing a pro-wrestler must have to reach success. I am as surprised as you that he became that popular, but he simply worked the crowd really good and was rewarded.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You said you had to be good to reach success. *Obviously the worst wrestler of all time* reaching success proves otherwise, it doesn't matter if he just sold merchandise, he was a 3 time world champion.


And you say my comments are bizarre.. fpalm You should be embarrassed. Jeff Hardy has a LIBRARY of classic matches. How do you pull that off if you're "the worst wrestler of all time"? Get a grip. 

The Miz, Sycho Sid, Kevin Nash, John Cena, Sgt. Slaughter were all worse than Jeff Hardy and thats only going through the past WWE Champions. Just because he doesn't wear "tights" or wrestle your traditional wrestling style, doesn't mean he wasn't great to watch. It's called being unorthodox. But I'm not surprised you think the way you do. 

Let me guess, John Morrison is the second worst wrestler of all time?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Kentonbomb said:


> And you say my comments are bizarre.. fpalm You should be embarrassed. Jeff Hardy has a LIBRARY of classic matches. How do you pull that off if you're "the worst wrestler of all time"? Get a grip.
> 
> The Miz, Sycho Sid, Kevin Nash, John Cena, Sgt. Slaughter were all worse than Jeff Hardy and thats only going through the past WWE Champions. Just because he doesn't wear "tights" or wrestle your traditional wrestling style, doesn't mean he wasn't great to watch. It's called being unorthodox. But I'm not surprised you think the way you do.
> 
> Let me guess, John Morrison is the second worst wrestler of all time?


John Cena is a worse wrestler than Jeff Hardy? 

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

And I don't even like John Cena. Then again, this is coming from the guy who thinks Jinder Mahal will be World Champion so your opinion isn't exactly credible.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kentonbomb said:


> And you say my comments are bizarre.. fpalm You should be embarrassed. Jeff Hardy has a LIBRARY of classic matches. How do you pull that off if you're "the worst wrestler of all time"? Get a grip.
> 
> The Miz, Sycho Sid, Kevin Nash, John Cena, Sgt. Slaughter were all worse than Jeff Hardy and thats only going through the past WWE Champions. Just because he doesn't wear "tights" or wrestle your traditional wrestling style, doesn't mean he wasn't great to watch. It's called being unorthodox. But I'm not surprised you think the way you do.
> 
> Let me guess, John Morrison is the second worst wrestler of all time?


No, actually Daniel Bryan is :troll

I can't tell if you're being serious with calling Cena a worse wrestler than Hardy but somebody needs to slap you even if you're joking. That's not the kind of thing you troll about.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Daniel Bryan has his own holiday*

Mayor Micah Cawley of Yakima, Washington declared January 13 as “Daniel Bryan Day”.[156]

I read this on Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Bryan in personal life section


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has his own holiday*

Every day is a Daniel Bryan day for me.I checked wiki and it does say that but wiki is pretty unreliable as users can change any info on there but if this is true then awesome!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I believe he also mentioned having a day dedicated to him in a recent interview while discussing how his life has changed since joining the WWE and becoming champion. He sounded happily surprised.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

It's legit. Do any other wrestlers have a day named after them?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Beatles123 said:


> Just curious how many of you became DB fans AFTER his WWE debut? Has he won you over or are you all longtime fans?


My first encounter with DB was his match with Y2GOAT, and I've been pretty much stanning for him ever since. I've seen almost every Bryan Danielson related match that I can find, the dude is a serious master of his craft. He's the only guy roster that can get me invested in a feud with Show, Henry, The Ms. etc. The man can work with anybody, and is probably the best ring psychologist the WWE has today. GOAT in the making


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan has his own holiday*



krai999 said:


> Mayor Micah Cawley of Yakima, Washington declared January 13 as “Daniel Bryan Day”.[156]
> 
> I read this on Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Bryan in personal life section


F "year of the dragon" NI..A got his own day. (Y)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

[YOUTUBE]G2abc8e6[/YOUTUBE]

Dude is a legit beast and nice guy. lol


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

dude would probably be a solid MMA fighter if his eye wasn't so fucked up. dude would probably be lethal when it comes to the ground game


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Because you couldn't see the video 2 posts above here is this.

Bryan's outside the ring profile, yeah he's kind of a legit beast


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah I think Daniel Bryan considered MMA in 2009, but he got a deal with WWE.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Just watched that vid, and man, DB is a pretty cool dude. That submission that targets the knee area, that can't be allowed, dude tapped quick and seemed to be in some good pain. And LOL @ him loving that vegan cupcake, and the girl not giving away the secret, betcha it isn't a vegan cupcake. 

It's been a cool ride, but come mania, unless SWERVE!!!, Sheamus is gonna be your new champ, and rightfully so.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Daniel Bryan, kicks ass and eats cupcakes. Can't find a manlier man in WWE.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

There needs to be more talk about how stupendously over D'Bry was on Smackdown this week. He got Daniel Bryan chants and then a duelling much louder Sucks chant. That is what you want as a heel. Not to mention his interactions with AJ and his mannerism all night were brilliant. D'Bry is the man.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

> Daniel Bryan Lists Ways AJ Lee Could Become a Better WWE Diva
> - The official Facebook page for World Heavyweight Champion Daniel Bryan has a new blog up on ways he thinks girlfriend AJ Lee can be a better Diva. Here’s what he wrote:
> 
> I wanted to publicly share some things that AJ can do to make herself a better Diva:
> ...


Hoping they don't transform her completely for the sake of this angle.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I thinking about converting to veganism because of Bryan.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Bryan has undeniable sex appeal which diva has he not snogged!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I wonder if he's gonna end up as the third Pussy Monster.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

it's the beard, brah


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

RevolverSnake said:


> I thinking about converting to veganism because of Bryan.


Apparently, C.M. Punk already has! He's an inspiration!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

ecabney said:


>


WTF?

If they're seriously going to involve The Bella Twins in a storyline with Daniel Bryan, then fuck that, I'll fucking give up on them.

And before you say WTF are you on about. I could easily see WWE do a angle where Daniel Bryan cheats or breaks up with AJ, considering he's still a heel and AJ's still a face. Also Bryan telling AJ to shut up in that promo, and making that comment that her dress looked better on the mannequin recently, makes me think this will all lead to some friction between them. WWE seems unwilling to make AJ Daniel Bryan's partner in crime, and it's obvious something is going to happen between the two in the very near future. 

It was bad enough that The Bella Twins had that storyline with Daniel Bryan before when he was the U.S Champion, but thankfully that was before I became a fan of them though.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't think that is part of a storyline. D Bryan is dating a bella twin.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I don't think that is part of a storyline. D Bryan is dating a bella twin.


Ah, I wasn't aware of that. Which one is he dating (I think it may be Brie from those photos)? And how long have they been dating? 

Still, I wouldn't be surprised if they integrated it into a storyline, considering how much WWE love to use real-life scenarios into their storylines.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> Ah, I wasn't aware of that. Which one is he dating (I think it may be Brie from those photos) ? And how long have they been dating?
> 
> Still, I wouldn't be surprised if they integrated it into a storyline, considering how much WWE love to use real-life scenarios into their storylines.


Not sure, but that pic seems to be donated to a bella twin website, probably by one of the bella twins. My guess is that it's Brie Bella, since I think Dolph Ziggler is dating Nikki Bella.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

The Bellas must dig workrate. Isn't Nikki dating Dolph da GAWD?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, that's Brie. Nikki is still dating Dolph Ziggler (as far as I know).


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Not sure, but that pic seems to be donated to a bella twin website, probably by one of the bella twins. My guess is that it's Brie Bella, since I think Dolph Ziggler is dating Nikki Bella.


I actually knew that Dolph Ziggler dated Nikki Bella, but that's something that's been known for a while and there are many pics of them together online (check out this link for example: http://newwrestlingstars.blogspot.co.uk/2011/08/nikki-bella-boyfriend-dolph-ziggler.html). However - I thought they might of broken up at this point.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

I wonder if Brie lets Bryan pee on her


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

ecabney said:


> I wonder if Brie lets Bryan pee on her


I do not wonder that.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

ecabney said:


> I wonder if Brie lets Bryan pee on her


lol @ thinking DB asks permission do shit like that.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

ecabney said:


>


I saw this picture on reddit. There are also more on the Bellas website.

Edit:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I knew nothing about this. If she gets involved, DB is fucked.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Carcass said:


> lol @ thinking DB asks permission do shit like that.


lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Now i'm just jealous. What a pro.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

At this point this guy got real life swag. He really does have undeniable sex appeal.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Heavenly Invader said:


> At this point this guy got real life swag. He really does have undeniable sex appeal.


He's a vegan, has a beagle and actually fucking reads and isn't a douchebag. For years people didn't understand why I found him attractive but there you have it.

He isn't Punk attractive. Punk is a hit it and quit and hopefully, I'll never hear from him again guy. I'd actually give Bryan my phone number and talk about stuff. :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I wonder if DB will wish AJ happy B day tonight on RAW. 










:hb


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I wonder if DB will wish AJ happy B day tonight on RAW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get it...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That was funny.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Heavenly Invader said:


> I don't get it...


She is just silly, if you can't laugh at yourself, then who can you laugh at? But I wonder DB will use this to get more heat.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Heavenly Invader said:


> I don't get it...


Almost everyone thinks she looks like a teenie bopper, so what's not to get is really the question? lol


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Guys its off topic but SD's rating is in
it scored a 1.9


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Daniel Bryan Interview:



> Bryan Danielson never thought the day would come, but his life and professional wrestling career changed forever in December.
> 
> When Danielson stood atop the World Wrestling Entertainment announcer’s table in Baltimore, Md., holding the World Heavyweight Championship title belt above his head for the first time in his career, it signaled the Aberdeen native’s ascent to the top of the professional wrestling world.
> 
> ...


http://www.thedailyworld.com/sections/sports/local/standing-top-world.html


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm glad to know that Bryan wants to be the "guy" in the WWE. With they way his direction is going he might someday will be.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope so. Hes one of the few interesting characters right now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice post JoseDRiveraTCR7 He became a Vegan in 2009? Thought it dated long before that. Anyways, nice read. Dude is becoming more and more legit in my book everyday.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, he had to become vegan in order to be healthy so that he could join the WWE. The reason why he was so small when he first came to the WWE was because he body was adjusting to his new diet.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Who the hell is CM Pink?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TheFrootOne said:


>


LMAO amazing!!!!

Also.



> *“I’d like to stay at this level, but become a (John) Cena or a (Randy) Orton — one of the faces of the company,” Danielson said. “I have to transcend the guy who is there at the moment to being ‘The Guy.’ I want to be that guy, like CM Pink is becoming.”*


This bit of information from Bryan makes me really excited that he doesn't want to settle. If anyone can get to that point it's Bryan!! I have hopes that he can continue to improve his charisma and mic skills and eventually unless his total potential in in-ring skills.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

I think Bryan's ok i'm a fan too.. but not a big fan


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

He certainly won't be another Swagger as a couple of the haters seem to think as he's too talented for that and it's pretty obvious they are high on him. Even after he loses the title at Wrestlemania he will be in and the around the title picture for a while.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

People don't seem to understand what it takes to be the term "Swaggered" because it's the most awful display of horrible treatment/booking I have ever seen done to a superstar of great talent, in my life. Anyways, I didn't even notice it, but I have really gotten used to DB's theme at this point, I guess it was more of a heel theme rather than a face one. 

Anybody used to it now? Or still ify about it?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> People don't seem to understand what it takes to be the term "Swaggered" because it's the most awful display of horrible treatment/booking I have ever seen done to a superstar of great talent, in my life. Anyways, I didn't even notice it, but I have really gotten used to DB's theme at this point, I guess it was more of a heel theme rather than a face one.
> 
> Anybody used to it now? Or still ify about it?


DB could have a better theme, but his current one doesn't bother me that much. Just lacks a main event flair to it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It doesn't have a Cody Rhodes type feel to it, but the way his heel attitude was showing while his music was playing, seemed like it meshed well imo. I agree, he could have a better one for sure, but this seems to be tolerable now. Not like Wade's god awful new one. lol


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

i love the heel Daniel Bryan character its like a little napoleon haha


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> People don't seem to understand what it takes to be the term "Swaggered" because it's the most awful display of horrible treatment/booking I have ever seen done to a superstar of great talent, in my life. Anyways, I didn't even notice it, but I have really gotten used to DB's theme at this point, I guess it was more of a heel theme rather than a face one.
> 
> Anybody used to it now? Or still ify about it?





PacoAwesome said:


> DB could have a better theme, but his current one doesn't bother me that much. Just lacks a main event flair to it.





swagger_ROCKS said:


> It doesn't have a Cody Rhodes type feel to it, but the way his heel attitude was showing while his music was playing, seemed like it meshed well imo. I agree, he could have a better one for sure, but this seems to be tolerable now. Not like Wade's god awful new one. lol


This should be his theme when he turns into a more badass heel


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I wonder if the Bella twins go the switcharoo during sex?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

dabossb said:


> This should be his theme when he turns into a more badass heel


Fucking sick, definitely a theme you can't come out to right away, gotta let it play for a bit.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That last Daniel Bryan interview was great. I always knew he'd be hungry enough to want to be one of the permanent top guys. So I'm not surprised at all by his statements proving this to be true.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Should be his new shirt.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Carcass said:


> Should be his new shirt.


Somebody gotta send that to the WWE offices ASAP.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Should be his new shirt.


PAUSE...


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

That Dan Severn theme is friggin badass.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Carcass said:


> Should be his new shirt.


wouldnt work. if Bryan were ever to feud with the Rock then Rock would have material for days, and when i mean material i mean virgin jokes basically. he'll change BAV to be a Virgin because he is a genius at doing that. unk


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mess with the "Dragon", you get your face kicked in. Mess with the "pocket rocket" you get your face drop kicked in...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Carcass said:


> Should be his new shirt.


I'd actually buy that too, but no one I know would get it. Thats awesome.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

If Daniel Bryan got his by a bus, nobody would notice his absence. He has 0 charisma, we can only pray that Sheamus injures him at Mania, hopefully knocks him out for at least a year.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

HeavyDandtheBoyz said:


> If Daniel Bryan got his by a bus, nobody would notice his absence. He has 0 charisma, we can only pray that Sheamus injures him at Mania, hopefully knocks him out for at least a year.


If you got hit by a bus, nobody would go to your funeral. Daniel Bryan is the greatest wrestler in the world and most over heel(wrestler) in the company, everybody would notice his absense.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

HeavyDandtheBoyz said:


> If Daniel Bryan got his by a bus, nobody would notice his absence. He has 0 charisma, we can only pray that Sheamus injures him at Mania, hopefully knocks him out for at least a year.


Smackdown is Bryan bro.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: To all the Daniel Bryan Haters*



Wasteland said:


> Overrated so much by just about everyone at the minute " YES YES YES! " how long did it take him to come up with that i wonder


Really?

So what you're saying is his catchphrase is not as AWESOME as someone like The Miz's?

Really?

Really?

... *Really?*


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


This is one of the funniest gifs I've seen around here :lmao


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Pop Tatari said:


> Smackdown is Bryan bro.


co-sign


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Pop Tatari said:


> Smackdown is Bryan bro.


YES!YES!YES!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

HeavyDandtheBoyz said:


> If Daniel Bryan got his by a bus, nobody would notice his absence. He has 0 charisma, we can only pray that Sheamus injures him at Mania, hopefully knocks him out for at least a year.


If you got hit by a bus I'd take an animal product free shit on your grave.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

YES! YES! YES! YES!

I swear Bryan gets funnier every time I see him lol


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

hahahahaahaha

how can anyone not find this entertaining? DB is masterful.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Been living vicariously through this guy for a number of years now. Keeps paying bigger and bigger dividends.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

He's really good at screaming YES and kicking people, outside of that he's as boring as it gets. Id rather listen to helen keller on the mic than his boring ass.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

HeavyDandtheBoyz said:


> He's really good at screaming YES and kicking people, outside of that he's as boring as it gets. Id rather listen to helen keller on the mic than his boring ass.


then do it...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

"YES" is just something he made catchy, it's not the only thing he says, he's pretty good on the mic, imo. Not so sure when it comes to being a face, but as a heel, he really knows how to draw heat out of the crowd.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

HeavyDandtheBoyz said:


> He's really good at screaming YES and kicking people, outside of that he's as boring as it gets. Id rather listen to helen keller on the mic than his boring ass.


I bet you're a Wade Barrett fan.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

McQueen said:


> I bet you're a Wade Barrett fan.


Wade is very versatile on the mic. Just has a horrible theme.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wade is shit at everything. I can't think of a less compelling performer above Superstars status on the roster right now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

McQueen said:


> Wade is shit at everything. I can't think of a less compelling performer above Superstars status on the roster right now.


One day, McQueen, one day. And when that day happens, I will be ready to green rep the hell outta you to the first positive post you have about Wade.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My first positive comment about Wade will be after they send him back down to whatever is the next FCW where he belongs.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

dabossb said:


> YES! YES! YES! YES!
> 
> I swear Bryan gets funnier every time I see him lol


I'm dying. He plays the role perfectly.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Wade is shit at everything. I can't think of a less compelling performer above Superstars status on the roster right now.





swagger_ROCKS said:


> One day, McQueen, one day. And when that day happens, I will be ready to green rep the hell outta you to the first positive post you have about Wade.


I agree with swagger_rocks! Barrett is awesome on the mic, his delivery and timing is impeccable, as is his quick wit. These are things that even Wade's most adamant hater has to admit. I do think people highly overrate his charisma on here for sure, as he's definitely lower than Bryan on the charisma scale no matter what people say, but he's got Bryan when it comes to mic skills and presence.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

The thing with Barrett is that they don't give him anything interesting to say or do. He's generic foreign heel #5,785, and that Barrett barrage shit was pointless and boring.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ecabney said:


> The thing with Barrett is that they don't give him anything interesting to say or do. He's generic foreign heel #5,785, and that Barrett barrage shit was pointless and boring.


I agree but I learned long ago not to dislike or grow tired of a wrestler for something out of their control. When Bryan was a face they never let him wrestle on payperviews or even have matches over 3 minutes on the tv programs, jobbed him out routinely, and gave him a nerd character that completely stripped him of his passion. All of these things were out of his control, but I knew what he was capable of and, as a result, never stopped liking him throughout it all.

The same thing can be said about Barrett, as I've seen his backstage interviews, his time on NXT and in Nexus, and know what he's capable of, despite being given a one-dimensional gimmick.

There are of course exceptions to this rule. Edge after 2008 was terrible and bland, because he was too lazy to reinvent himself, because he had all the character freedom in the world as a maineventer to do what he wanted. And Cena has stated countless times that he makes the call on every promo he cuts and his entire character as well. The creative team isn't restricting Cena at all, all of those corny jokes (which are a billion times worse than Punk's) are all Cena, and he doesn't wanna change and become edgy for anyone. Those are the reasons why I dislike those guys despite being fans of them at earlier points in their careers, because they are/were *choosing* to be lame and uninspiring.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

D. Bry came out three separate times on SD last night..there is really good things coming for him


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

This guy has turned me into a mark the last few weeks. Playing the manipulative boyfriend to perfection.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

BUMP.

Bryan has a great beard....


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> BUMP.
> 
> Bryan has a great beard....


Was this post done in the effort to make the mods merge all of the new Daniel Bryan threads into this one?

If so, well done.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Was this post done in the effort to make the mods merge all of the new Daniel Bryan threads into this one?
> 
> If so, well done.


Yup.

The Smackdown section may aswell be renamed the Daniel Bryan section. Should have them all in one thread imo.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Yup.
> 
> The Smackdown section may aswell be renamed the Daniel Bryan section. Should have them all in one thread imo.


Yes, and can't wait until WrestleMania when Sheamus beats Daniel Bryan. Then hopefully all these Bryan threads will die down, and half of the bandwagon-riding Bryan fans will go away.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

Watching Bryan get mad at AJ for losing with his character on WWE '12 tonight was hilarious. Skip ahead to 1:06:50 for that, too bad the in-ring audio is pretty shitty so it's a bit tough to hear.

Oh, and this is gold too:


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

been looking for this. The GOAT deserves a sticky!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

AJ won the THQ challenge lol, she is awesome, since I pretty much suck at WWE12.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RichDV said:


> Watching Bryan get mad at AJ for losing with his character on WWE '12 tonight was hilarious. Skip ahead to 1:06:50 for that, too bad the in-ring audio is pretty shitty so it's a bit tough to hear.
> 
> Oh, and this is gold too:


Love AJ. (Y)


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol AJ was actually playing for Daniel Bryan when he handed her his controller, this duo is gold.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

RichDV said:


> Watching Bryan get mad at AJ for losing with his character on WWE '12 tonight was hilarious. Skip ahead to 1:06:50 for that, too bad the in-ring audio is pretty shitty so it's a bit tough to hear.
> 
> Oh, and this is gold too:


These two are gold together.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

In ten years, Bryan retires and reunites with his on-screen lover, AJ after his match. Would be GOAT


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Bryan/AJ is the best! These two need to stick and not get broken up. Pure gold.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

ecabney said:


> In ten years, Bryan retires and reunites with his on-screen lover, AJ after his match. Would be GOAT


I like it except for the "reunites" part which implies they were broken up at one point.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

RichDV said:


> Watching Bryan get mad at AJ for losing with his character on WWE '12 tonight was hilarious. Skip ahead to 1:06:50 for that, too bad the in-ring audio is pretty shitty so it's a bit tough to hear.
> 
> Oh, and this is gold too:



:lmao
:lmao

i just love it


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



> WWE sent out an e-mail last night telling customers that Daniel Bryan's new "YES!" t-shirt is on back-order. The shirt was just released on Friday.


I wonder how long before he starts selling out arenas and breaks records for buy rates.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

Need a link to the shirt.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

*filed and understood*

D-Bry bout to become the biggest SD! superstar since Batista


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

And the Spring of Bryan begins. Not surprising at all. Even with The Man trying to hold him down, D-Bry rises to the top. He is a god among men.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



TankOfRate said:


> And the Spring of Bryan begins. Not surprising at all. Even with The Man trying to hold him down, D-Bry rises to the top. He is a god among men.


Can't disagree with this, First step towards superstardom complete for Bryan, sell-out merchandise. :cena2


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

Get him on Raw in the draft and feud him with Punk.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

christ its crazy how this has happened

hes seriously more over then anyone right now by a long shot. del rio take notes


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

YES! will be the top selling SD! related t-shirt by the time ER comes around. Word to allah


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

If there's one thing that Vince listens to, it's money. If this keeps up I say they should turn him face and let him YES all day long.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

I'm not going to discount anything or assume anything but wow there are some Bryan marks out there. Selling out arenas, the spring of Bryan. either this is a bit tongue in cheek or there are a lot of people jumping on a bandwagon not knowing whether it'll still be going the next week. just my take on it.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

I'll be buying the shirt when I go to the Raw Supershow event next week in London.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



Carcass said:


> I wonder how long before he starts selling out arenas and breaks records for buy rates.


Add the second part of that report to the OP.



> WWE sent out an e-mail last night telling customers that Daniel Bryan's new "YES!" t-shirt is on back-order. The shirt was just released on Friday.
> 
> *While WWE officials expected the "YES!" phenomenon to be gone after this week or next, the "YES!" signs and chants were in full force at last night's RAW in Washington, DC.*


source: noDQ.com


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I'm not going to discount anything or assume anything but wow there are some Bryan marks out there. Selling out arenas, the spring of Bryan. either this is a bit tongue in cheek or there are a lot of people jumping on a bandwagon not knowing whether it'll still be going the next week. just my take on it.


They're annoying aren't they?

And sadly no, it's not tongue in cheek. They seem to genuinely think Bryan is the next megastar.


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

*DAMN, and I still can't buy it. Maybe in 2-3 months, if it's still there.*


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> They're annoying aren't they?
> 
> And sadly no, it's not tongue in cheek. They seem to genuinely think Bryan is the next megastar.


That is true. I'm a proud fan of D.Bryan, but it's going to take more than a few weeks of being over to be the next megastar. The thing is a lot of us Bryan fans are just really excited that Bryan got even more over after that 18 second burial that we thought would shoot Bryan's career dead. I know some of you non-D-Bry fans are getting annoyed by our D-Bry threads and excitement, but just know it's mostly all in good fun (There are those radical D-Bry fans that do go overboard).


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

Damn, I was wanting to buy one.

If this keeps up, Vince McMahon is going to see money in Daniel Bryan and push him full force. YES! YES! YES!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



Carcass said:


> I wonder how long before he starts selling out arenas and breaks records for buy rates.


Is this a gimmick you've got going on? Do you love sarcastically taking the piss outta him?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

So, Bryan has his Zack Ryder moment, and people think he's about to become the biggest thing in wrestling?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



dabossb said:


> Add the second part of that report to the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> source: noDQ.com


The chants were not out in full force last night.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



PacoAwesome said:


> That is true. I'm a proud fan of D.Bryan, but it's going to take more than a few weeks of being over to be the next megastar. The thing is a lot of us Bryan fans are just really excited that Bryan got even more over after that 18 second burial that we thought would shoot Bryan's career dead. I know some of you non-D-Bry fans are getting annoyed by our D-Bry threads and excitement, but just know it's mostly all in good fun (There are those radical D-Bry fans that do go overboard).


I'm glad to see there is a Bryan fan on here that isn't a completely deluded mark. And yes, I understand a lot of Bryan fans are happy with him being over lately, that's cool, but the countless threads claiming he is the next Austin/Hogan etc based on one Raw crowd are getting absolutely ridiculous, not to mention completely ruining the Smackdown section.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



PacoAwesome said:


> That is true. I'm a proud fan of D.Bryan, but it's going to take more than a few weeks of being over to be the next megastar. The thing is a lot of us Bryan fans are just really excited that Bryan got even more over after that 18 second burial that we thought would shoot Bryan's career dead. I know some of you non-D-Bry fans are getting annoyed by our D-Bry threads and excitement, but just know it's mostly all in good fun (There are those radical D-Bry fans that do go overboard).


It's good to see a Bryan fan who isn't delusional for once.

Still, it's not that easy to take something in "good fun" when the guy who's getting 1000 threads a minute is boring the everloving fuck out of you. Just saying.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



The-Rock-Says said:


> The chants were not out in full force last night.



Yeah, you didn't hear many YES chants but there were alot of YES signs, crowd only began to chant YES before RAW began, RAW was shit yesterday anyway


----------



## malto (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

Nice to see that DB is still that big and not even that 
stupid WM match could bring him dowm.
I hope he will continue to play a big role in SD.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

D Bryan putting all the stops out. No wonder Vince didn't put him on RAW, he was afraid he would sell too much merchandise, become a too big star for the WWE and then move on like Rock or Brock.



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> They're annoying aren't they?
> 
> And sadly no, it's not tongue in cheek. They seem to genuinely think Bryan is the next megastar.


This is wrestling, not serious business. Why shouldn't year long fans make some lighthearted jokes about him, especially if he's been entertaining from his late ROH/indy run to his current WWE stuff. The guy is fitting for such memes considering people thought he wouldn't even get to the WWE a few years ago and now he's a former WHC few years later. His success becomes hilarious in its own way considering how he literally overcame the odds, there's not been many world champions 5'8" and under since Rey Mysterio exactly especially in the last few years so it kinda gives him a "boss" appeal. 

Not to mention, most guys who hate D Bryan have no relevant arguments whatsoever usually, so some long-time Bryan fans just comedy troll those people into oblivion instead of taking the criticism seriously, especially when it's baseless.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

Annoying how WWE can leech money from something at the same time they try to snuff it out.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

But...but....but....he's so boring and his character sucks!!! Quit buying t-shirts u sheep!!!

Lawls


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

Happy for him and his fans but how much longer will it realistically last?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

I'm copping his t-shirt later on in the week. Glad to see his merch is selling out! :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

Happy for him, hopefully they utilize him during this time.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

"If you strike me down, I shall become more powerful than you could﻿ possibly imagine."

"What doesn't kill you makes you stronger"

"The cream always rises to the top"

All famous quotes summing up DB's journey to being the GOAT.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

I want one.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



PacoAwesome said:


> That is true. I'm a proud fan of D.Bryan, but it's going to take more than a few weeks of being over to be the next megastar. The thing is a lot of us Bryan fans are just really excited that Bryan got even more over after that 18 second burial that we thought would shoot Bryan's career dead. I know some of you non-D-Bry fans are getting annoyed by our D-Bry threads and excitement, but just know it's mostly all in good fun (There are those radical D-Bry fans that do go overboard).


This. I am a big Bryan mark but what the non fans seem to not get is that those are just lighthearted jokes. And its like this all the time. Last year we had 100 Christian threads afterwards million Barett threads. We had thousand Rhodes threads Punk threads Brodus Clay threads. Its the same with Bryan. The next one is gonna probably be Dean Ambrose. Just take it as a joke and not as some serious remark. 

Or just dont open the thread


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

Comparing D-Bry to Austin 3:16 is just a lighthearted joke. Quit catching feels you delude Bryan haters.


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

Are the people who are saying Bryan is overrated the same people who ask why WWE bring back old stars because they can't make new ones? My guess is yes.

Oh to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



TheSupremeForce said:


> So, Bryan has his Zack Ryder moment, and people think he's about to become the biggest thing in wrestling?


More like a CM GAWD moment. Ryder was never a world champ or pushed as such


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

Good show


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey people is it me or is this guy a swedish non-vegan version of daniel bryan?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

GOAT BUMP


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



Loudness said:


> D Bryan putting all the stops out. No wonder Vince didn't put him on RAW, he was afraid he would sell too much merchandise, become a too big star for the WWE and then move on like Rock or Brock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Loudness again"_

This pretty much 100% spot on. A lot of us go overboard just to match how overly extreme and completely irrational the arguments from the anti-Bryan side. It's the same handful of guys in every DB thread too. There are a lot of wrestlers I find boring, I don't post in every thread about them trying to drum up some attention. 

He'll never make it. He'll never get over with the crowd.
_[gets over with the crowd]_
He's too small, won't be a credible champ.
_[holds the belt til WM and they make him lose by being blindsided]_
He's been buried by Sheamus, he's done.
_[gets even more over with the crowd]_
That shirt will never sell except to dumb marks.
_[sells out shirt]_
He'll be jobbing like Ryder because I don't find him entertaining.
[we shall see]
(From complete left field and really digging deep): You Bryan marks never cared about AJ before she paired with him.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

Daniel Bryan Vs. The Rock WM 29. The 2 biggest draws go at it.


----------



## TheBrit (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

Knowing Vince, he will turn him babyface, and that's when the fans will hate him.

Vince doesn't understand something. Just because a guy is popular, doesn't mean he MUST turn face. The fans often like a guy BECAUSE he has a heel persona. We don't WANT him face, and we won't like him if he is face. But Vince refuses to keep popular guys heel.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

^IDK, they did a good job of trying to keep him heel last week. Plus the more they try to 'bury' him the more his fans will get behind him. You'd think they'd learnt that by now. We'll have to see how they use him now, it'll be interesting to find out.


----------



## wrestlingfanuk786 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

My reaction to this thread:

:vince2


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

Good for Bryan and good for WWE. At least now the WWE does not regret giving Daniel Bryan the World title and probably will give it to him again in the future.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

This might seem a little off topic, but you know really fascinates me? They will never turn John Cena heel on the justification that his merchandise sells. Well, here we are. CM Punk & Daniel Bryan have both basically come from obscurity to sell a shit load of shirts (and to be honest, I don't even think the DB shirt looks that good!). So the artistic decision to turn Cena heel at the first of losing Merch sales is really baseless because its really quite easy to generate a money maker to take Cena's place when it comes to merch. WWE does it all the time! Sometimes by accident!


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## TheBrit (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



Jobberwacky said:


> ^IDK, they did a good job of trying to keep him heel last week. Plus the more they try to 'bury' him the more his fans will get behind him. You'd think they'd learnt that by now. We'll have to see how they use him now, it'll be interesting to find out.


Dude, that was one week. If a heel gets popular, they try to turn the fans against him like they did with DB dumping AJ. If a heel stays popular long-term, Vince ALWAYS turns him face.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

Everyone's just jumping on the bandwaggon. I'm sure most people that buy the YES! shirts aren't even Daniel Bryan fans. I'm a fan of Daniel Bryan (mostly over the last few months, before then he was boring) but he's not the next big star. He'll be a midcarder/upper-midcarder who will transition between there and main events. AND who the hell said YES! chants were out in full force last night?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

I thought I was one of the first to pre-order the shirt, but I got this e-mail today



> We are sorry to inform you that one or more of the items you recently ordered are out of stock. As a result, your entire order will be held until all backordered items listed below are available to ship.


Guess I was wrong.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



SOSheamus said:


> Get him on Raw in the draft and feud him with Punk.


This.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



TheBrit said:


> Dude, that was one week. If a heel gets popular, they try to turn the fans against him like they did with DB dumping AJ. If a heel stays popular long-term, Vince ALWAYS turns him face.


Yeah, i see that point, we don't know how popular he is going to get though. If this tails off somewhat and he reclaims his heel heat then they won't need to turn him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Lol, but hey you have to expect this since the crowd pretty much cheered Bryan when he would be bogus to AJ.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



Carcass said:


> "If you strike me down, I shall become more powerful than you could﻿ possibly imagine."
> 
> "What doesn't kill you makes you stronger"
> 
> ...


"By the time you found my weakness I've already made it my strength"


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

Fire Daniel Bryan => Fans boycot Nexxus storyline until he's back
Beat him in 18 sec => Outpops Rock , Brock and Cena without being on tv and sell out merchandise.

Next time WWE is gonna try and screw Bryan , he comes back as the new face of the E...


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



ecabney said:


> *filed and understood*


:lmao

TSC expanding it's influence across the IWC.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

Awesome news. YES! will not be denied.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

Could you imagine if the shirt was actually any good? WWE needs to get new people to design their shirts.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



antoniomare007 said:


> :lmao
> 
> TSC expanding it's influence across the IWC.


forum is pure comedy


----------



## CmPlankpunk (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

If I can make one tip, it's to just calm down. He got a big pop at one Raw, from one of the most smarky crowds of all time. Don't get your hopes up. If he can grab this _small_ opportunity and take himself to the top, then good going, but one T-Shirt doesn't make you a top star.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

Hunico merch would be flying off the shelves by now.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

The shirt is still not on eBay... DAMN.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



Tony Tornado said:


> Could you imagine if the shirt was actually any good? WWE needs to get new people to design their shirts.


If it was the same quality as CM Punk's white BITW, DB would eclipse Cena and Punk's merch sales.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

That elevator video was pure win.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*










#yes


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I hope this means he will start Yes!ing again, last week was a disappointment.

I voted Yes! on that poll about AJ.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

The shirt is so lame, just reaks of WWE fucking together a random shirt in order to get it out to sell.


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

I haven't bought no merchandise in a long time. I will be buying a Yes! Shirt and a miz shirt though. Glad Bryan is on the rise. He's damn good in the ring


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

I say he's just riding an unexpected wave of momentum after losing the WHC title in 18 seconds. 15 minutes of fame, so to speak.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



TripleG said:


> This might seem a little off topic, but you know really fascinates me? They will never turn John Cena heel on the justification that his merchandise sells. Well, here we are. CM Punk & Daniel Bryan have both basically come from obscurity to sell a shit load of shirts (and to be honest, I don't even think the DB shirt looks that good!). So the artistic decision to turn Cena heel at the first of losing Merch sales is really baseless because its really quite easy to generate a money maker to take Cena's place when it comes to merch. WWE does it all the time! Sometimes by accident!


Cena's merch sales aren't the only thing keeping him from turning heel. Dude draws money in other ways as well.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

turn cena heel could lose Mech sales from the kids, Adult fans really hate cena character so right now WWE only make money of the kids...


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

Breaking records for buy rates because of Daniel Bryan? Lol here we go with the "Bryan is Jesus" bullshit that everyone has a raging boner for. Don't get ahead of yourselves, it's way too early to see how he will be impacting any buy rates or arena sales.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



Firallon said:


> Breaking records for buy rates because of Daniel Bryan? Lol here we go with the "Bryan is Jesus" bullshit that everyone has a raging boner for. Don't get ahead of yourselves, it's way too early to see how he will be impacting any buy rates or arena sales.


lol @ catching feels over a troll post


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

Maybe I'll take Bryan seriously when he turns face and shaves his beard. Until then I'm still bored of his segments and his work in general right now.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!

Go D-Bryan


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

Smackdown is Bryan. He is GOLD. His yesing after slapping Piper made me spit out my drink.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Simply the best thing on Smackdown!!!
The slap on Piper was the best thing Tonight. Its strange that he's looking better then sheamus since WM28.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

DB proves once again that he is the MVP of SD.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



Firallon said:


> Breaking records for buy rates because of Daniel Bryan? Lol here we go with the "Bryan is Jesus" bullshit that everyone has a raging boner for. Don't get ahead of yourselves, it's way too early to see how he will be impacting any buy rates or arena sales.


Daniel Bryan is Jesus though. You know how Jesus rose up after he was betrayed and crucified? That's DB rising up after he crucified by Sheamus @ WM.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

After the summer of Punk, the summer of D-Bry! (I hope)


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



Carcass said:


> Daniel Bryan is Jesus though. You know how Jesus rose up after he was betrayed and crucified? That's DB rising up after he crucified by Sheamus @ WM.


That would have been perfect if Sheamus won with a High Cross.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

He's going to be huge, it's kind of hard not to love the man.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Bryan has really grasped the simplicity of facial emotion with the WWE. He was pretty bad at this when he first entered the WWE, but he has really gotten good at it. He really didn't say a lot tonight, in fact Piper did most of the talking (which is a great thing) but that bastardly grin he had when Piper was trying to coax AJ into standing her ground and not listen to the orders being barked out by Bryan was simply awesome.

I'm a mark totally admit it, I have been for close to a decade. I admit, I had my doubts when he first entered the E. He looked way out of place at times. But over the past couple of years he's really, really improved, and that's with all bias aside.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> Bryan has really grasped the simplicity of facial emotion with the WWE. He was pretty bad at this when he first entered the WWE, but he has really gotten good at it. He really didn't say a lot tonight, in fact Piper did most of the talking (which is a great thing) but that bastardly grin he had when Piper was trying to coax AJ into standing her ground and not listen to the orders being barked out by Bryan was simply awesome.
> 
> I'm a mark totally admit it, I have been for close to a decade. I admit, I had my doubts when he first entered the E. He looked way out of place at times. But over the past couple of years he's really, really improved, and that's with all bias aside.


To be fair, he was giving that horrible vanilla face run which sucked apart from his matches. He's really turned it around the past few months and for me tonight really showed if WWE have plans for him, he will be a star in WWE. Plus he's a great guy outside the ring who sems to be loving every minute of his run in WWE.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

I really hope he regains the title at ER.


----------



## CAT IN THE HAT (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

WWE should make a 18 seconds shirt.


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

Firallon said:


> Maybe I'll take Bryan seriously when he turns face and shaves his beard.


I beg to differ. Not only is Bryan's heel run awesome and in every way superior to his time as a face, but his manly, manly beard is one of the things that make him look much more credible nowadays, because (let's face it) without the beard, Bryan looks like total dork.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

CupofCoffee said:


> I beg to differ. Not only is Bryan's heel run awesome and in every way superior to his time as a face, but his manly, manly beard is one of the things that make him look much more credible nowadays, because (let's face it) without the beard, Bryan looks like total dork.







This says it all.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



CAT IN THE HAT said:


> WWE should make a 18 seconds shirt.


And that shit would still sell out! Try harder son! :cool2


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

Welcome to the world of Bryan


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

Firallon said:


> Maybe I'll take Bryan seriously when he turns face and shaves his beard. Until then I'm still bored of his segments and his work in general right now.


I feel the opposite about that. I think the beard gives him credibility, he looks much more intimidating with it.


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> This says it all.


Awesome promo, haven't seen it before. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Hope WWE don't jump the gun in turning D-Bry face anytime soon. He was brilliant tonight, and he's the only one on the roster that can connect with the crowd as a heel. The diehards will cheer him and the casuals will boo him, and that's how it should be.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



Fargerov said:


> That would have been perfect if Sheamus won with a High Cross.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Haters closing threads, gotta keep this up top for the franchise!

Piper's Pit was awesome due to D-Bry, Piper was alright.


----------



## rb90 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



CAT IN THE HAT said:


> WWE should make a 18 seconds shirt.


would still cop


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

feud with punk ! "took me 18 seconds to become more popular than you !"


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

I've really come to like Bryan after being skeptical when they handed him the WHC.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

He's the man, I just wish he would stop corpsing every promo...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kalashnikov said:


> He's the man, I just wish he would stop corpsing every promo...


It's hard not to smile when he's this fucking over. He should take some pointers from Chris Jericho though.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> He's the man, I just wish he would stop corpsing every promo...



I can't blame him for corpsing during Piper's Pit. You'd mark out, too!


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

ecabney said:


> Hope WWE don't jump the gun in turning D-Bry face anytime soon. He was brilliant tonight, and he's the only one on the roster that can connect with the crowd as a heel. The diehards will cheer him and the casuals will boo him, and that's how it should be.


You're bang on, last night you had the smarks trying to get the "Yes!" chants going, but the casuals were booing him.

I'm surprised there weren't more yes chants considering he, again, had a huge amount of signs.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



CAT IN THE HAT said:


> WWE should make a 18 seconds shirt.


yeah pls so you can buy it... for a guy who hates bryan you seem more than willing to give him money
next time you try to hate it do it after you think of something plausible


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I can't blame him for corpsing during Piper's Pit. You'd mark out, too!


Of course I would, but his job is not to


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



SOSheamus said:


> Get him on Raw in the draft and feud him with Punk.


And Kill D Bryans momentum by putting him in the ring against that Charisma black hole? no thanks.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Seen him in ROH - Boring no emotion in matches, no pyschology just random moveset. The only Daniel Byran matches ive been entertained by are his 2 vs Sheamus with a combined match time of 27 seconds and his NXT debut vs Jericho. 

His style is just boring. His promos are monotone and boring. His character in WWE is boring. People like him and thats their choice but id take any Bret Hart match over any Bryan Danielson Match


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Gunner14 said:


> Seen him in ROH - *Boring no emotion in matches, no pyschology just random moveset*. The only Daniel Byran matches ive been entertained by are his 2 vs Sheamus with a combined match time of 27 seconds and his NXT debut vs Jericho.
> 
> His style is just boring. His promos are monotone and boring. His character in WWE is boring. People like him and thats their choice but id take any Bret Hart match over any Bryan Danielson Match


You clearly have no idea what your on about and why come to a thread about him if you find him boring.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Pop Tatari said:


> You clearly have no idea what your on about and why come to a thread about him if you find him boring.


Daniel Bryan Disccusion. an i clearly do have an idea what im on about.
go watch Randy Savage vs Jake Roberts from tuesday in texas and then the one from Saturday nights main event then you will learn something about psychology in a match.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

I'm glad for D-Bry that the shirt is selling well but I'm annoyed that WWE are getting so many buys for such a disgusting design. They should of just copied one of the Internet or something, there are much better ones online.

Oh and agree, Bryan is my favourite superstar but let's not go overboard folks, I don't think his overness is sustainable except from with smark crowds.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

How long until YES head bands and arm bands? maybe a YES cap.

Who knows where it will end?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

"I can only last 18 seconds"

Of course, that shirt could be majorly misunderstood by the ladies when a guy wears it


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



Carcass said:


> Daniel Bryan is Jesus though. You know how Jesus rose up after he was betrayed and crucified? That's DB rising up after he crucified by Sheamus @ WM.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

You are the official MVP of Daniel Bryan posts.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

D-Bry the GOAT getting over because of his mic work instead of his world-class workrate

*filed and understood*


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

About him corpsing, at least he's not as bad about it as he used to be:








Gunner14 said:


> Daniel Bryan Disccusion. an i clearly do have an idea what im on about.
> go watch Randy Savage vs Jake Roberts from tuesday in texas and then the one from Saturday nights main event then you will learn something about psychology in a match.


Mah boi D-Bry makes those two goons look like Rob Terry in the ring.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> And Kill D Bryans momentum by putting him in the ring against that Charisma black hole? no thanks.


They're already doing that @ Extreme Rules.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Radio interview from yesterday
http://fm99.com/play_window.php?audioType=Episode&audioId=5787301


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

I seriously hope they don't turn him face because of all this. He's perfectly fine as a heel. Truth be told, they should have left CM Punk as a heel after Money in the Bank. Turning him babyface alienated him from some of his fans.



Carcass said:


> Daniel Bryan is Jesus though. You know how Jesus rose up after he was betrayed and crucified? That's DB rising up after he crucified by Sheamus @ WM.


Repped.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



The Absolute said:


> I seriously hope they don't turn him face because of all this. He's perfectly fine as a heel. Truth be told, they should have left CM Punk as a heel after Money in the Bank. Turning him babyface alienated him from some of his fans.
> 
> 
> 
> Repped.


Agreed. I absolutely hate the idea that when you get cheered you have to go face, because going face means a character change. If the fans are cheering what the guy's doing, *don't change him. *


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

Props to Bryan..wow!


----------



## Dreya (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

Great news for Bryan and he deserves everything that comes his way, but please, keep him heel.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Gunner14 said:


> Daniel Bryan Disccusion. an i clearly do have an idea what im on about.
> go watch Randy Savage vs Jake Roberts from tuesday in texas and then the one from Saturday nights main event then you will learn something about psychology in a match.


Have you seen Danielson/Morishima?? Any of his matches with Morishima plus ANY of his matches with McGuiness? There's a reason Meltzer gave them match of the year honors.

Also, if you can watch this match here and say he doesn't have psychology and is not on Bret Hart's level than your just plain TROLLING.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Bret Hart is one of the GOAT's, but he doesn't have the ability to electrify like Danielson. Bryan had that trait passed down onto him by none other than HBGOAT himself


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

dabossb said:


> Have you seen Danielson/Morishima?? Any of his matches with Morishima plus ANY of his matches with McGuiness? There's a reason Meltzer gave them match of the year honors.
> 
> Also, if you can watch this match here and say he doesn't have psychology and is not on Bret Hart's level than your just plain TROLLING.


Note: I'm not saying Bryan doesn't have psychology. Personally, I think he's the best in-ring performer in the world, especially with regards to psychology.

But play Devil's Advocate, Bryan's history of great matches is filled with 20+ and even 40+ matches. He can put on great 5 minute, 10 minute, etc matches, yes, but his very long matches are so far ahead of his wwe length matches, it's hard to make a comparison.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Power_T said:


> Note: I'm not saying Bryan doesn't have psychology. Personally, I think he's the best in-ring performer in the world, especially with regards to psychology.
> 
> But play Devil's Advocate, Bryan's history of great matches is filled with 20+ and even 40+ matches. He can put on great 5 minute, 10 minute, etc matches, yes, but his very long matches are so far ahead of his wwe length matches, it's hard to make a comparison.


Well that's pretty obvious though man, and gunner should know that. I was quoting him because he randomly claimed that he'd seen a couple of Danielson's ROH matches and he was void of psychology and was boring fpalm. This is obviously a blatant lie and I doubt he watched any Danielson matches at all, because each one was FULL of psychology and storytelling.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Im sad...why isn't Bryan a top guy in WWE yet? Why does he have to be treated like ASS?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

D-Bry should be up for consideration as one of the GOAT'S. He's the only one in recent memory to get a decent feud out of the Big Show, and actually came out of it looking pretty good. It looks like my boy, Cawdy bout to be looking







whenever his program with Show is finished. Bryan came out of his feud with Big Show looking like this...:favre:


----------



## gerstl (Feb 8, 2011)

sorry if already somewhere posted, but is it just some kind of coincidence or intention that as fast as Daniel Brian had won the World Heavywheigt Championship from Big Schow he nearly as fast lost it to Sheamus?
What do you think?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think WWE was just trying to fuck with people with the whole Sheamus beating Bryan in 18 seconds thing since Bryan is an internet darling and Sheamus is obviously the next guy they want to make into a megastar. The irony of all of this is it seems like its had a negative effect for Sheamus and a positive one for Bryan. I don't know what they really thought they were accomplishing by pulling that stunt at mania anyways, it backfired in every possible way.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Beatles123 said:


> Im sad...why isn't Bryan a top guy in WWE yet? Why does he have to be treated like ASS?


He held The World title for 100+ days and walked into his first WrestleMania as a World Champion. When equally talented guys like Ziggler are getting treated like shit and getting squashed by Brodus Clay. Now you tell me who's getting treated like ASS?


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> He held The World title for 100+ days and walked into his first WrestleMania as a World Champion. When *equally talented guys like Ziggler* are getting treated like shit and getting squashed by Brodus Clay. Now you tell me who's getting treated like ASS?


Ziggler isn't good enough to lace up D Bryans boots, thinking of him as equal to D Bryan is just insulting.


----------



## justbringitbitch (Mar 4, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Ziggler isn't good enough to lace up D Bryans boots, thinking of him as equal to D Bryan is just insulting.


typical blind mark:flip


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

justbringitbitch said:


> typical blind mark:flip


As much as I like Ziggler the poster has a point. With all of Ziggler's in-ring ability and bravado that he carries, he's still no match for the GOAT Daniel Bryan.


----------



## justbringitbitch (Mar 4, 2012)

Heavenly Invader said:


> As much as I like Ziggler the poster has a point. With all of Ziggler's in-ring ability and bravado that he carries, he's still no match for the GOAT Daniel Bryan.


typical blind bryan mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Ziggler isn't good enough to lace up D Bryans boots, thinking of him as equal to D Bryan is just insulting.


Not really. Ziggler's almost on Bryan's level when it comes to wrestling ability, he's a better seller, has a better look etc. Bryan may have an edge in mic skills, even if he's fucking boring, but Ziggler's always improving in that category. Ziggler's almost the total package in the WWE right now, but they're treating him like shit by jobbing him out to fat, comedy joke characters like Brodus Clay.

At least I'm not making retarded comparisions like you, who claimed Daniel Bryan has:



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> He has the Charisma of the Rock, The toughness of Austin, The mindset of Triple H, The ring presence of the Undertaker.


:lmao


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> As much as I like Ziggler the poster has a point. With all of Ziggler's in-ring ability and bravado that he carries, he's still no match for the GOAT Daniel Bryan.


Agreed, Ziggler needs an offense first before we start putting him in the same category as the GOAT.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Ziggler also needs to learn how to get the crowd to boo him w/o having Vickie talk for him.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Ziggler is fine, actually great to watch and one of the top three wrestlers in the whole WWE, but D Bryan is in a even higher league, only AJ Styles is as good as him in the ring imo. They should sign him and let him feud with D Bryan in a MOTY on a pole match. Bryans also more interesting on the mic than Ziggler.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

CupofCoffee said:


> I beg to differ. Not only is Bryan's heel run awesome and in every way superior to his time as a face, but his manly, manly beard is one of the things that make him look much more credible nowadays, because (let's face it) without the beard, Bryan looks like total dork.


Well he looks like a hobo with the beard lol.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Not really. Ziggler's almost on Bryan's level when it comes to wrestling ability, he's a better seller, has a better look etc. Bryan may have an edge in mic skills, even if he's fucking boring, but Ziggler's always improving in that category. Ziggler's almost the total package in the WWE right now, but they're treating him like shit by jobbing him out to fat, comedy joke characters like Brodus Clay.
> 
> At least I'm not making retarded comparisions like you, who claimed Daniel Bryan has:
> 
> ...


Agreed. Blind marks have been praising Bryan like he's Jesus.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Seems like the haters have invaded the Official Bryan thread. Leave this thread and no more talk about Ziggler.Ziggler is a great wrestler, but this thread is about Daniel Bryan and Daniel Bryan only. Bryan may be considered "overrated" by some of you and that is fine, your opinion. But this thread is dedicated to the talent of Daniel Bryan and it is where we can praise that talent. Your negative opinions are unneeded here.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Not really. Ziggler's almost on Bryan's level when it comes to wrestling ability, he's a better seller, has a better look etc. Bryan may have an edge in mic skills, even if he's fucking boring, but Ziggler's always improving in that category. Ziggler's almost the total package in the WWE right now, but they're treating him like shit by jobbing him out to fat, comedy joke characters like Brodus Clay.
> 
> At least I'm not making retarded comparisions like you, who claimed Daniel Bryan has:
> 
> ...


That had to be the most ridiculous statement I've read and I really like Bryan. What I find Ziggler lacks most in comparison to Bryan is an offense though. I mean when Brock came back the first thought I had was I'd like to see Ziggler take an F5, cause he's the best seller in the WWE. That's a good thing but also an achilles heel.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

ItDoesntMatterWhat said:


> That had to be the most ridiculous statement I've read and I really like Bryan. What I find Ziggler lacks most in comparison to Bryan is an offense though. I mean when Brock came back the first thought I had was I'd like to see Ziggler take an F5, cause he's the best seller in the WWE. That's a good thing but also an achilles heel.


I agree with this. I like Ziggler but being the best seller is hurting him. He is there to make guys that suck to look good which is unfortunate.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> He held The World title for 100+ days and walked into his first WrestleMania as a World Champion. When equally talented guys like Ziggler are getting treated like shit and getting squashed by Brodus Clay. Now you tell me who's getting treated like ASS?


I thought you were "Done here?"

C'mon now, do you really think he's being treated like the talented wrestler that he is?

I like Ziggler BTW.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Ziggler isn't on Smackdown, why is he being discussed on the official D-BryGOAT thread on the Smackdown board?

Make an official Ziggler thread on the Raw board and see if it lasts 1/10 as long as GOATs thread.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Ziggler does good matches but don't ever say he's almost as good as Daniel Bryan. That's such a ridiculous statement. He's a cartoon seller that emulates Mr. Perfect in that capacity but not as natural. Daniel Bryan is a guy who can come out to little reaction and 10 minutes in a match, no matter where the arena is, the crowd gets into his matches. This has seen over and over and over again during his WWE run..it's no fluke. It's no smark city shit. It's just someone who is VERY, VERY good at ring psychology and storytelling.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Beatles123 said:


> I thought you were "Done here?"
> 
> C'mon now, do you really think he's being treated like the talented wrestler that he is?
> 
> I like Ziggler BTW.


I was, but when people make such ridiculous statements I just have to reply to them. Bryan had the best run of his career, and just because he's now lost the title doesn't been he's going to be treated badly. He's still in a main-event feud with Sheamus, and is the most relevant thing on SmackDown. If those retarded ''Yes'' shirts keep selling then WWE will keep him in a high position in the company. Bryan was never going to be the top guy however.

Perhaps you could explain why such a talented wrestler like Ziggler is being treated like shit then? I realize he a great talent enhancement for the other stars, and WWE use him in a ''jobber to the stars'' kind of role, but jobbing to a joke like Brodus Clay is a noticeable step down in my opinion. It doesn't matter in the long run though, as Ziggler was never going anywhere anyway.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

They should replace Billy Gun Jr with his dad.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Lol @ D-BryGOAT not ever being the top guy, good stuff.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm probably in the top 5 Ziggler backers on the forum and I can say he's pretty much outclassed in every aspect outside of selling and look.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

FYI, just got an email saying mine has shipped. Hope you guys get yours soon.

Also: Guess who's ad is first on the WWEshop page.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> *I'm probably in the top 5 Ziggler backers on the forum* and I can say he's pretty much outclassed in every aspect outside of selling and look.


Well that's laughable, considering I've barely seen you post about Ziggler. 

Anyway, that's pretty much what I said. I admit Bryan's better on the mic and he's the better wrestler (although I'm more entertained by Ziggler's matches) than Ziggler. However it's just typical that whenever someone posts something that you Bryan marks don't agree with, you all come to his aid and defend him. Got to protect the god known as Daniel Bryan eh?


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Someone who does not like Bryan keeps posting about him=Nostalgia


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

What you read and what you don't is of no consequence.



Nostalgia said:


> However it's just typical that whenever someone posts something that you Bryan hater don't agree with, you all jump at the opporunity to try trash him. Got to try and discredit the guy known as Daniel Bryan eh?


Fixed that for hilarity. You're basically trashing yourself in each post, and you don't even know it.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> What you read and what you don't is of no consequence.


Not really. I read pretty much every thread on the forum that involves Ziggler in it, I know who his supporters are on here. You're not one of them, so you cut the bullshit out right there. People only discredit my opinion and then mention they're a fan of Ziggler just to make my opinion look worse.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Carcass said:


> Ziggler also needs to learn how to get the crowd to boo him w/o having Vickie talk for him.


You mean WWE needs to let him drop VG.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Not really. I read pretty much every thread on the forum that involves Ziggler in it, I know who his supporters are on here. You're not one of them, so you cut the bullshit out right there. People only discredit my opinion and then mention they're a fan of Ziggler just to make my opinion look worse.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gtsea...604669-daniel-bryan-discussion-galore-18.html

Keep on trolling though.

Since you're obviously too busy subscribing to Daniel Bryan threads:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11267471-post160.html


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> Well that's laughable, considering I've barely seen you post about Ziggler.
> 
> Anyway, that's pretty much what I said. I admit Bryan's better on the mic and he's the better wrestler (although I'm more entertained by Ziggler's matches) than Ziggler. However it's just typical that whenever someone posts something that you Bryan marks don't agree with, you all come to his aid and defend him. Got to protect *the god known as Daniel Bryan* eh?


At least you admit that Daniel Bryan is god.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

Lol at that Nostalgia dude invading every Bryan thread to bash the guy. Face it ,Daniel Bryan is everything that Ziggler will never be and that's a Main Eventer. And for your information Heath Slater can sell as good as Ziggler. Both will be jobbers making guy's look awesome in the ring. That being said i don't know why you would drag a Raw superstar into a Smackdown thread. 

And Bryan is leagues above ziggler en mr perfect in the ring.


----------



## RobsYourUncle (Jan 29, 2012)

They weren't even selling the YES!YES!YES! t-shirt at the Smackdown house show in Dublin tonight, really pissed off, gonna have to order it from wweshop now and wait for it to be delivered.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

All the doubters, haters, and nay-sayers needs to purged from this thread. This is sacred ground where we worship the GOAT known as Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Fixed that for hilarity. You're basically trashing yourself in each post, and you don't even know it.


Exactly what I was thinking when I read his post...(Y)


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

Ladies and gentlemen I present to you, the Spring of Bryan!


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



Example said:


> How long until YES head bands and arm bands? maybe a YES cap.
> 
> Who knows where it will end?


Yes comdoms!


----------



## justbringitbitch (Mar 4, 2012)

are we talking about the same charismaless indy hack that can't draw on paper

typical blind marks:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



Enziguri said:


> Yes comdoms!


They always say that for me. :cool2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

justbringitbitch said:


> are we talking about the same charismaless indy hack that can't draw on paper
> 
> typical blind marks:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip


The one and the same, scum. :cool2


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

justbringitbitch said:


> are we talking about the same charismaless indy hack that can't draw on paper
> 
> typical blind marks:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> All the doubters, haters, and nay-sayers needs to purged from this thread. This is sacred ground where we worship the GOAT known as Daniel Bryan.


agreed, you don't see us invading the Wade Barrett discussion thread. oh wait...


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

YES! chants on Impact wrestling

D-Bry is inter-promotional


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

ecabney said:


> *YES! chants on Impact wrestling*
> 
> D-Bry is inter-promotional


I can see Impact try to leech that for attention.

"Who is this guy chanting 'Yes' down the ramp in the Impact Zone Tazz?"
"That's the new guy Mike! Danny Bryant!"


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

fpalm


justbringitbitch said:


> are we talking about the same charismaless indy hack that can't draw on paper
> 
> typical blind marks:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

ecabney said:


> YES! chants on Impact wrestling
> 
> D-Bry is inter-promotional


At the ROH 10th Anniversary Show they were chanting yes.

lol @ being over in the top three companies in the US. Not even Rock or Austin have achieved that.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Nostalgia said:


> Well that's laughable, considering I've barely seen you post about Ziggler.
> 
> Anyway, that's pretty much what I said. I admit Bryan's better on the mic and he's the better wrestler (although I'm more entertained by Ziggler's matches) than Ziggler. However it's just typical that whenever someone posts something that you Bryan marks don't agree with, you all come to his aid and defend him. Got to protect the god known as Daniel Bryan eh?


I agree with you bro! Good post! Bryan is not without faults, even if they're not that noticeable. He has a tendency to tone his style down when he's wrestling his friends like Punk, which is kind of bothersome, and he sometimes spams certain moves too much in matches (but he usually gets away with it because of how much intensity he puts into each repetitive move, ie. kicks). 

Ziggler is without a doubt in the #2 spot of best wrestlers on the roster and holds that spot by a fairly large margain compared to Kidd and Christian, then it falls off a bit to Punk and Del Rio. Ziggler is definitely the best seller on the roster (I just live his selling!), he's one of, if not, the most athletic guys on the roster, and his pacing is pretty excellent as well!! His matches are thoroughly enjoyable. I definitely see a lot of Perfect and HBK in him and even a bit of Shelton. 

This may change once Cesaro and Ohno get to the main roster though as those guys will certainly give Ziggler a run for his money on that #2 spot and most definitely will close the gap!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

dabossb said:


> I agree with you bro! Good post! Bryan is not without faults, even if they're not that noticeable. He has a tendency to tone his style down when he's wrestling his friends like Punk, which is kind of bothersome, and he sometimes spams certain moves too much in matches (but he usually gets away with it because of how much intensity he puts into each repetitive move, ie. kicks).
> 
> Ziggler is without a doubt in the #2 spot of best wrestlers on the roster and holds that spot by a fairly large margain compared to Kidd and Christian, then it falls off a bit to Punk and Del Rio. Ziggler is definitely the best seller on the roster (I just live his selling!), he's one of, if not, the most athletic guys on the roster, and his pacing is pretty excellent as well!! His matches are thoroughly enjoyable. I definitely see a lot of Perfect and HBK in him and even a bit of Shelton.
> 
> This may change once Cesaro and Ohno get to the main roster though as those guys will certainly give Ziggler a run for his money on that #2 spot and most definitely will close the gap!


It didn't help that during pretty much his whole run as World Champion, we didn't get to see Bryan best quality because he was constantly working with awful in-ring talents like The Big Show and Mark Henry. Although I never once criticized his wrestling ability during his run, but rather his character, the storyline with AJ and The Big Show, the repetitive and predictable matches, and the fact he's was booked as the ultimate cowardly heel who couldn't get any legitimate victories over his opponents. 

Bryan's wrestling ability has always been top-notch and I can't take that way from him. Despite what I may think of his character, I'd probably still place him as the number 1 wrestler in the company. Followed by: Ziggler, Christian, Del Rio, Kidd - in that order. Punk would be further down that list but probably still in the top ten. I don't think Punk's that great of a wrestler to be honest, and is often sloppy and lacks psychology with alot of his opponents. 

I agree with you about Ziggler being the best seller in the company right now. He definitely is and he makes any move look brutal. Some may say he oversells, but it's better to oversell than to no-sell.

I'm not familiar with Cesaro and Ohno. FCW talents let me guess? I don't watch FCW.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> It didn't help that during pretty much his whole run as World Champion, we didn't get to see Bryan best quality because he was constantly working with awful in-ring talents like The Big Show and Mark Henry. Although I never once criticized his wrestling ability during his run, but rather his character, the storyline with AJ and The Big Show, the repetitive and predictable matches, and the fact he's was booked as the ultimate cowardly heel who couldn't get any legitimate victories over his opponents.
> 
> Bryan's wrestling ability has always been top-notch and I can't take that way from him. Despite what I may think of his character, I'd probably still place him as the number 1 wrestler in the company. Followed by: Ziggler, Christian, Del Rio, Kidd - in that order. Punk would be further down that list but probably still in the top ten. I don't think Punk's that great of a wrestler to be honest, and is often sloppy and lacks psychology with alot of his opponents.
> 
> ...


I respect your opinion.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



Enziguri said:


> Yes comdoms!


Better yet, "18 seconds" condoms.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you good sir, and thanks for the rep I appreciate it. If only more fellow Bryan ''fans'' could see that I'm not just another hater, and can recognize Bryan's good points, despite not liking his character (looking at you The Redeemer, R.K.O Peep, and ecabney).


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Nostalgia said:


> It didn't help that during pretty much his whole run as World Champion, we didn't get to see Bryan best quality because he was constantly working with awful in-ring talents like The Big Show and Mark Henry. Although I never once criticized his wrestling ability during his run, but rather his character, the storyline with AJ and The Big Show, the repetitive and predictable matches, and the fact he's was booked as the ultimate cowardly heel who couldn't get any legitimate victories over his opponents.
> 
> Bryan's wrestling ability has always been top-notch and I can't take that way from him. Despite what I may think of his character, I'd probably still place him as the number 1 wrestler in the company. Followed by: Ziggler, Christian, Del Rio, Kidd - in that order. Punk would be further down that list but probably still in the top ten. I don't think Punk's that great of a wrestler to be honest, and is often sloppy and lacks psychology with alot of his opponents.
> 
> ...


I agree with mostly everything you said here, and I do believe if Bryan was working with better opponents throughout his feud his matches as well as his character would be a lot better as well. I think if he worked with someone like Jericho, he could be coached and become much better on the mic than he currently is, and maybe add a few more dimensions to his character in the progress. I would love to see that feud, as I'm sure the mic work as well as the matches would be superb!

Punk is very sloppy at times and has definitely regressed a lot as a worker since his indy days, and even since his ECW days! He was a MUCH MUCH MUCH better worker then. See his matches with Morrison, Burke, Miz, Thorne, hell anyone he wrestled there!

Cesaro and Ohno are FCW talents currently! They're indy legends and I'll show you a couple videos of each of them to bring you up to speed if you'd like.

Kassius Ohno (Chris Hero)

*Tribute vid*





*Top 60 moves*





Antonio Cesaro (Claudio Castagnoli)

*Tribute vid*





*Top 20 moves*





Watch these and believe me you won't regret it bro!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Please don't look at me, it's creepy.

I shall continue to consider you a hater, because that's all I get out of you when you reply to me, and I don't care to look any further than that at this point. You're just non-stop..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Carcass said:


> lol @ being over in the top three companies in the US. Not even Rock or Austin have achieved that.


God that's an awful comparison. You marks really need to calm down.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I think YOU need to calm down with the non-objective posts, Mr. Administrator. It's obvious you're on the side of the d-bry haters, jeez!!

Closing threads and shit instead of merging...ugh.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> Please don't look at me, it's creepy.
> 
> I shall continue to consider you a hater, because that's all I get out of you when you reply to me, and I don't care to look any further than that at this point. You're just non-stop..


Well, you can't please everyone. You don't have to worry about being non-stop for much longer either, as if WWE continue continue to treat everyone I like in the company like complete shit - I may be on the verge of quitting, or much more realistically, taking a break from wrestling.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

That must really suck, I really can't even fathom having nobody I like being used at least decent.

That's what happens when you like jobbers, I guess.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Nostalgia said:


> Well, you can't please everyone. You don't have to worry about being non-stop for much longer either, as if WWE continue continue to treat everyone I like in the company like complete shit - I may be on the verge of quitting, or much more realistically, taking a break from wrestling.


What do you think of the videos I posted for you? Do you like what you see?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Redeemer said:


> I think YOU need to calm down with the non-objective posts, Mr. Administrator. It's obvious you're on the side of the d-bry haters, jeez!!
> 
> Closing threads and shit instead of merging...ugh.




Anyway, the argument was stupid because this is a totally different era. Back in Austin/Rock era, ECW had a cult following and WCW fans were extremely invested into their product because it was an actual monday night war between two companies. 

In this era, ROH is where Bryan came from. So if anything it's a show of support for him. And TNA is simply a jobber company who's fanbase consists of the hardcore fans.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> That must really suck, I really can't even fathom having nobody I like being used at least decent.
> 
> That's what happens when you like jobbers, I guess.


Well I suppose I ''like'' CM Punk - but he's not enough to keep me completely interested in the product. I'm a fan of Barrett but he's injured. I'm a huge fan of Christian but he's injured. Then there's Ziggler, who's one of most talented guys in the company and who's been my favorite wrestler since 2009 - and now he's getting jobbed out to jokes like Brodus Clay. And then there's the rumored factor of my favorite divas leaving the company, and boom, I'm almost ready to give up.

You're the absolute worst when it comes to baiting me into responding to you though. I've got to give you credit for that. 



dabossb said:


> What do you think of the videos I posted for you? Do you like what you see?


I'll check them out later. Was actually going to go to sleep now.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Yeah, CM Punk is beginning to not matter to me, which is why I want Bryan on RAW to feud with Punk, give him something to do that I would actually be interested in.


----------



## Don't Wuwwy (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know how anyone can NOT like Bryan's character. it has so much depth to it. the gripe I see is the argument that he's cowardly or whatever...which wasn't true at all, but whatever. he never ran from anyone, he fought GIANTS like Mark Henry and Big Show on a weekly basis, and always found a cheap way to escape. That's not called being a coward, its called being a fucking heel. When HHH was using sledge hammers and outside interference from DX for victories, it wasn't cowardliness. When Angle used his brother as a body-double to fool the Undertaker and escape with a victory, it wasn't cowardliness. Its called being a fuckin heel. You guys act like its such a "new" thing, when its been around forever. When you were children, watching the very same type of things occur, you didn't complain. You probably loved it, or loved to hate it.

The internet has skewed so many people into thinking they know more than they actually do. Stop being smarky douches.

Like I was saying, Bryan's character has so much depth to it now. Its pretty unbelievable. The sad thing is the people who aren't digging the character would rather him be something in the realm of a submission machine who taps everyone out. Shit like that doesn't fly in 2012. He would never connect with the crowd going with such a 1 dimensional character like that. He'd be out there getting Rob Conway type reactions.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Sheamus' title run is stale already, give it back to American Dragon thanks Vince.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

I really like Sheamus, but D-Bryan is on fire at the minute he I hope he screws Sheamus out of the title at ER and makes him tap... I don't know what they are doing with Sheamus at the minute, they are making him to nicey nice, he should have taken Johnny's head off instead of apologising repeatedly it didn't makes sense. Disappointing, because Sheamus has so much potential but his potential lies as a bad ass face, they are trying to make him into John Cena Mark II and it's sickening to watch.

D-Bryan though wow I think he gets better every week. I loved his segment with Piper!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't Wuwwy said:


> I don't know how anyone can NOT like Bryan's character. it has so much depth to it. the gripe I see is the argument that he's cowardly or whatever...which wasn't true at all, but whatever. he never ran from anyone, he fought GIANTS like Mark Henry and Big Show on a weekly basis, and always found a cheap way to escape. That's not called being a coward, its called being a fucking heel. When HHH was using sledge hammers and outside interference from DX for victories, it wasn't cowardliness. When Angle used his brother as a body-double to fool the Undertaker and escape with a victory, it wasn't cowardliness. Its called being a fuckin heel. You guys act like its such a "new" thing, when its been around forever. When you were children, watching the very same type of things occur, you didn't complain. You probably loved it, or loved to hate it.
> 
> The internet has skewed so many people into thinking they know more than they actually do. Stop being smarky douches.
> 
> Like I was saying, Bryan's character has so much depth to it now. Its pretty unbelievable. The sad thing is the people who aren't digging the character would rather him be something in the realm of a submission machine who taps everyone out. Shit like that doesn't fly in 2012. He would never connect with the crowd going with such a 1 dimensional character like that. He'd be out there getting Rob Conway type reactions.


Not everyone likes the same things as you - and that's something you have to accept. It has nothing to do with him being cowardly, that was just a criticism I had of how he was booked during his title reign. His character just bores me to tears and I can't buy him as a main-eventer at all. He's a glorified mid-carder at best. His promos are unbearable and there at the point where I can't even watch them. His character is also unbelievable, unconvincing and over-the-top. It's at the point of ridiculousness. All this ''YES'' shit is fucking retarded. When I, the lover of all heels, can't get behind Bryan's new heel character then you know you fucking suck. He's a guy that I actually can't wait for WWE to turn face again - because he's that unbearable as a heel. At this point, the fact that he has so many dick-riding marks like you that overrate everything about him - may contribute to my dislike for him even more. I don't know. I'm just sick of his character and if WWE turned him back to underdog babyface he was before, you would never see be complain about him again. Because he was tolerable then. He relied on his best quality to do the talking from him. Now he's a main-eventer now, he seems to have more promos than matches, and he's neglecting his best quality in favor of a area that he's pretty bad at - that being promos.



dabossb said:


> What do you think of the videos I posted for you? Do you like what you see?


Got around to watching both tribute videos and they're pretty great. Both seem to be talented wrestlers with wide move-pools, but you have to wonder if WWE will limit alot of what they do in the ring which they do with other wrestlers.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nostalgia said:


> Not everyone likes the same things as you - and that's something you have to accept. It has nothing to do with him being cowardly, that was just a criticism I had of how he was booked during his title reign. His character just bores me to tears and I can't buy him as a main-eventer at all. He's a glorified mid-carder at best. His promos are unbearable and there at the point where I can't even watch them. His character is also unbelievable, unconvincing and over-the-top. It's at the point of ridiculousness. All this ''YES'' shit is fucking retarded. When I, the lover of all heels, can't get behind Bryan's new heel character then you know you fucking suck. He's a guy that I actually can't wait for WWE to turn face again - because he's that unbearable as a heel. At this point, the fact that he has so many dick-riding marks like you that overrate everything about him - may contribute to my dislike for him even more. I don't know. I'm just sick of his character and if WWE turned him back to underdog babyface he was before, you would never see be complain about him again. Because he was tolerable then. He relied on his best quality to do the talking from him. Now he's a main-eventer now, he seems to have more promos than matches, and he's neglecting his best quality in favor of a area that he's pretty bad at - that being promos.


All I got from this " I want Bryan to go back to being a face again so he can be obscure, take up less airtime, and job like a motherfucker".


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> All I got from this " I want Bryan to go back to being a face again so he can be obscure, take up less airtime, and job like a motherfucker".


Pretty much. Although I didn't say he had to go back to jobbing. He's a great mid-carder and he could really help out the non-existent mid-card scene at the moment. He'd make a much better U.S Champion than Santino. He put on some of the best matches of his career in the mid-card, such as Bryan vs Ziggler at Bragging Rights 2010. He can't get those same calibers of matches out of guys like Big Show or Sheamus. Aside from my dislike for his character though, he's just not a believable main-eventer in my eyes. And he's not going to be a main-eventer for much longer anyway.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm sick of reading the same giant paragraph from Nostalgia about how boring and unbearable Bryan is, do you not get sick of typing the same thing over and over again, or do you just copy and paste?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> I'm sick of reading the same giant paragraph from Nostalgia about how boring and unbearable Bryan is, do you not get sick of typing the same thing over and over again, or do you just copy and paste?


Not everyone's familiar with these threads. The poster I quoted was new (if his post count/join date were anything to go by) so he might know why people don't like his character and was ignorant enough to claim that everyone should like it. 

Yes I get sick of typing the same thing, yes I get sick of using the same argument, but it's needed when people make stupid assumptions such as: ''I don't know how anyone can not like his character''.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

That's not an assumption, that is just his opinion. An assumption would be when somebody assumes that people don't like his character for a specific reason.

Such as: Nostalgia doesn't like Daniel Bryan because he knows he is better than every wrestler that he likes and knows that D-Bry is the future GOAT.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Not everyone's familiar with these threads. The poster I quoted was new (if his post count/join date were anything to go by) so he might know why people don't like his character and was ignorant enough to claim that everyone should like it.
> 
> Yes I get sick of typing the same thing, yes I get sick of using the same argument, but it's needed when people make stupid assumptions such as: ''I don't know how anyone can not like his character''.


He's as boring as it gets. Its way too obvious he is trying when it comes to his mic work. He has zero substance. His ring work as grown on me, but I still dont think its as great as most people make it out to be. Maybe he'll be great in the future, but to me in 2012 he sucks.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Too many haters come to attack the polarizing Daniel Bryan GOAT.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm have become a big fan of Bryan during the wm season and hope at Extreme Rules he and Sheamus are allowed to deliver an awesome Match.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not surprised people blindly hate on DB. Same thing happened to Jesus and he ended up becoming one of the most well known people of all time And we already know DB is the Jesus of wrestling.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Carcass said:


> I'm not surprised people blindly hate on DB. Same thing happened to Jesus and he ended up becoming one of the most well known people of all time And we already know DB is the Jesus of wrestling.


:lmao
:lmao
:lmao

i love your posts

you are the jesus of daniel bryan posts


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Carcass said:


> I'm not surprised people blindly hate on DB. Same thing happened to Jesus and he ended up becoming one of the most well known people of all time And we already know DB is the Jesus of wrestling.


LMAO, D-Bry is my savior when it comes to wrestling, but I woudn't go that far.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Carcass said:


> I'm not surprised people blindly hate on DB. Same thing happened to Jesus and he ended up becoming one of the most well known people of all time And we already know DB is the Jesus of wrestling.


D-Bry is so BASED! Praise him


----------



## justbringitbitch (Mar 4, 2012)

i've liked d-bry since he was on nxt and have definitly seen the improvement over the last couple of years


----------



## justbringitbitch (Mar 4, 2012)

in all honesty there pretty good


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

justbringitbitch said:


> are you guys talking bout that charismaless indy hack who can't draw with a crayon and paper


Charisma-less? Bryan? You must be mistaken.

Let me break it down for you.

_cha·ris·ma/kəˈrizmə/
Noun:	

1. Compelling attractiveness or charm that can inspire devotion in others. 
2. A divinely conferred power or talent._​
The fans are _attracted_ and _compelled_ to the _charm_ of Bryan and are _inspired_ to show their _devotion_ to him by constantly chanting his catchphrase.

Thus, Bryan is charismatic.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

justbringitbitch said:


> are you guys talking bout that charismaless indy hack who can't draw with a crayon and paper


funny that you mark for Orton who is notorious for not being a draw, yet you get on D-Bry for the same thing.

2.2 > 1.6

so "charismaless" that they were chanting D-Bry's name during another man's match. 

*FILED*

quit spamming, you dumb troll


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Vanilla Midget haters incoming.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

justbringitbitch said:


> are you guys talking bout that charismaless indy hack who can't draw with a crayon and paper


I don't mind if others do not like Daniel Bryan, but your post is pure hate and is unneeded in this thread. Stop posting, you just make yourself look more like a fool each time you do it.


----------



## Don't Wuwwy (Feb 14, 2012)

rofl 

Bryan got chants during bOrton's match with Kane. I ain't never heard the crowd chanting for Orton during a Bryan match..


*files*

*kinda understand*

*keeps filing*

*fully understands*


----------



## justbringitbitch (Mar 4, 2012)

alright before this gets out of hand, i actually love daniel bryan too, i just do what you guys do to other wrestlers to show you how it feels, check out some of your comments in my thread

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/611536-randy-orton-great-mic.html


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

justbringitbitch said:


> alright before this gets out of hand, i actually love daniel bryan too, i just do what you guys do to other wrestlers to show you how it feels, check out some of your comments in my thread
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/611536-randy-orton-great-mic.html


That's kind of pathetic, brah.


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

So you're just poorly trolling?


----------



## justbringitbitch (Mar 4, 2012)

Cactus said:


> That's kind of pathetic, brah.


i respect your opinion
i dont want to get into a arguement, i will edited the post


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Just going to leave this here, it had me laughing for a while.


----------



## justbringitbitch (Mar 4, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Just going to leave this here, it had me laughing for a while.


he should use this theme, way better than the one he uses now

can you post this whole match, i want to see why he got mad at the guy


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*My idea for the final segment between db and sheamus before extreme rules*

So the 2 Guys are in the ring, you can make it a contract signing if you want.. DB starts off talking about how sheamus embarrassed him at wrestle mania and vows that it will never happen again, that's why he's got rid of aj.. Sheamus responds with his usual boring shtick and then states that DB was never a real threat. He won the title illegitimately, he defended it illegitimately and it resulted in him getting a kick in the face within 18 seconds at WM.. Db responds by making reference to going through 7 other men to win mitb, beating 2 giants and 5 men at the elimation chamber.. "trust me I am a threat" - Daniel Bryan then slaps him, baits him into the brogue kick, dodges it and applies the labell lock.. After 30 seconds of screaming "TAP OUT" sheamus finally does it, Bryan holds it a bit longer for more heat.. He then looks down at the title, raises it.. Shouts "play the music" does his YES YES chant up the ramp, finally we have a staredown with bryan looking back at a sheamus in the ring with the tie around waist. /end show.

Thoughts?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: My idea for the final segment between db and sheamus before extreme rules*

Nice Try.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

He can edit his posts but I'm not an idiot. He's gone.

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: My idea for the final segment between db and sheamus before extreme rules*

Sounds pretty good actually. I was expecting you to say something like Bryan dodges the Brogue Kick and it magically hits a referee. :lol

The only problem is WWE won't book Sheamus to look weak, at all. At least I don't think so any time soon.



RevolverSnake said:


> Nice Try.


Wat?


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: My idea for the final segment between db and sheamus before extreme rules*

Sounds good but WWE would never make Sheamus tap out. It's sad that superman booking gets in the way of good, heated feuds.


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: My idea for the final segment between db and sheamus before extreme rules*

That wont happen because that will make Bryan look good.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: My idea for the final segment between db and sheamus before extreme rules*

looking at pass result since smackdown bryan have lost to Sheamus on dark matches and house shows i can see that Bryan going to lose to Sheamus at extreme rules. just like Kane being cena bitch losing to Cena every dark matches and in PPV cena went over Kane. 

god damn they make heels so damn fucking weak and make babyface so strong...


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: My idea for the final segment between db and sheamus before extreme rules*



RevolverSnake said:


> Nice Try.


:lmao why do u keepsaying that?


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: My idea for the final segment between db and sheamus before extreme rules*

All the top faces tapped out when being applied a submission move after a match in the AE. It didn't make them look weak, it just meant that the heel looked credible and the face was in a lot of pain.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes sounds like a woman having an organism while getting nailed. :cool2


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

rbhayek said:


> Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes sounds like a woman having an organism while getting nailed. :cool2


You'd be yelling that out too if you were able to bang a 15 year old w/o getting in trouble.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: My idea for the final segment between db and sheamus before extreme rules*



Kentonbomb said:


> Sounds good but WWE would never make Sheamus tap out. It's sad that superman booking gets in the way of good, heated feuds.


Sadly, this.

What's gonna happen is Sheamus is gonna Brogue Kick him to end the show.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: My idea for the final segment between db and sheamus before extreme rules*

Lol at WWE making Sheamus look weak, that will never happen in his reign.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

*Re: My idea for the final segment between db and sheamus before extreme rules*

How about Arrive Brouge Kick and leave.





:troll:troll


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: My idea for the final segment between db and sheamus before extreme rules*

Sheamus is booked like a monster, that would never happen, and if it did, it would take a hell of lot to even get him into the lebell lock.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: My idea for the final segment between db and sheamus before extreme rules*

Great idea....but there's no chance of it happening.

I used to really enjoy Sheamus' heel character....but his face character is just pathetic.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: My idea for the final segment between db and sheamus before extreme rules*

Sheamus tap? Nah.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

Figured I'd ask this question here as it pertains in large part to Daniel Bryan, and reading through mostly marks and haters bitching at each other is annoying with little substance.

Why does WWE not allow extended move sets? I mean I get that you can differentiate between wrestlers much better with limited move sets, but with this two out of 3 falls match, I feel they have an opportunity to see if the "indy style" of wrestling can be popular within the WWE. I mean for short tv matches its one thing which I understand, but its been pissing me off that we don't get to see good pure wrestling matches in WWE anymore, and I think there is a niche within the consumers of their product that can appeased by this. Your thoughts?


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: My idea for the final segment between db and sheamus before extreme rules*

Sounds cool but never will happen


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: My idea for the final segment between db and sheamus before extreme rules*



SheamusRKO said:


> :lmao why do u keepsaying that?


:lmao , I know, Guessing to get more posts in.

Anyway, they can not and will not do something exactly like this cause it will make Sheamus look weak, how ever!!!!

If DB sneaks up in some sort or way, to bash Sheamus with the belt or even better, hides him self with a referee since they are afraid of sheamus now, then cheap shot with the belt, then use the Labell. and not release then Sheamus doesnt look weak and DB gets more heat. Or one would think, probably the crowd will go in to a YES!!!! Orgy.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They don't allow extended move sets because these guys work so many matches that they need to keep it formulaic so that the crowd knows to react to certain moves. Hence the term "5 moves of doom" and other ilk that gets thrown around here. Wrestlers only get to extend their moves during PPV's where they're allowed to work longer matches and give a performance that is saved for PPV and not on regular television.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: My idea for the final segment between db and sheamus before extreme rules*

I know Bryan isn't gonna beat Sheamus at Extreme Rules so my idea for a final segment between them is having Bryan beat the white out of Sheamus for 10 minutes with chair and slap the LeBell lock on him to end the show. Bryan never dominated Sheamus in ANY form whenever they encountered each other. I just wish Bryan would look strong against him at least once.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

He is still Bryan Danielson to me GOD DAMMIT
(even though Daniel Bryan sounds better)


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't know if anyone's mentioned this because I can't be stuffed reading back through this thread, but there were YES! chants on TNA during the Eric Young and ODB wedding.

Das pretty kewl.


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

dabossb said:


> Have you seen Danielson/Morishima?? Any of his matches with Morishima plus ANY of his matches with McGuiness? There's a reason Meltzer gave them match of the year honors.


Meltzer didnt give it. It was fan voted.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

The Redeemer said:


> I'm sick of reading the same giant paragraph from Nostalgia about how boring and unbearable Bryan is, do you not get sick of typing the same thing over and over again, or do you just copy and paste?


Nostalgia is just butt hurt that his boy Christians lifetime accomplishments, classic matches and fanbase will forever be over shadowed by the greatest superstar to grace a WWE ring Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

My shirt has arrived! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Crowdplzr (Apr 5, 2011)

*Bryan vs Punk idea*

I have been playing the match at EC in my head iver and over and while i think its a great idea id like to know what you guys think. I would havr Shameus win the first pin, i would like it to be in 18 seconds. Then have a real match and have sham open up daniel, so hes all bloody. After a solid 30 min match of daniel being dominated by super shameus. Shameus puts bryan in the labell lock to mock him, just as daniel is about to pass out aj runs to the ring and shameus brogue kicks her in the face. Daniel sees this and just goes ape shit on shameus and makes em tap twice. The next smack down havr daniel squash shameus
.. give daniel final countdown entrance and have em go challenge cm punk to see who is the best in the worl undisputed world heavyweight champion.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Bryan vs Punk idea*

Nice Try.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Bryan vs Punk idea*

You've gotta be kidding me?


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

He's going to get buried, just like Ryder.

Fact is, Vince is going to keep pushing untalented scrubs like Orton and Sheamus even if it's not what the fans want.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*



Gingermadman said:


> He's going to get buried, just like Ryder.
> 
> Fact is, Vince is going to keep pushing untalented scrubs like Orton and Sheamus even if it's not what the fans want.


except for the fact that ryder is in a completely different league dude


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan's already selling out merchandise*

They legit need a whole YES! outfit. I would wear it.

D-GOAT is the next face of SD!. Daniel Bryan draws more than Lesnar without even trying.

On a serious note, Pipers Pit was awesome. Bryan was too funny.


----------



## wwetrex (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Bryan vs Punk idea*

Are you like a little kid who just started watching old ROH Daniel Bryan matches on youtube or something?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Bryan vs Punk idea*

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! 

If WWE were smart they'd do it, but instead they're gonna go against making a megastar on the level of The Rock with DB, and instead push a guy with the star power of Van Hammer from WCW.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Nostalgia is just butt hurt that his boy Christians lifetime accomplishments, classic matches and fanbase will forever be over shadowed by the greatest superstar to grace a WWE ring Daniel Bryan.


Not really. Christian has done more in the WWE than Daniel Bryan will ever do. He's has far more memorable and classic matches. 

Daniel Bryan will never have these accomplishments: 

World Heavyweight Championship (2 times)
ECW Championship (2 times)
WWE Intercontinental Championship (3 times)
WWF/E World Tag Team Championship (9 times) – with Edge (7), Lance Storm (1), Chris Jericho (1)[30]
WWF European Championship (1 time)
WWF Hardcore Championship (1 time)
WWF Light Heavyweight Championship (1 time)
Twenty Third Triple Crown Champion
Eleventh Grand Slam Champion


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I went to the bookies today and i picked 8 teams on a coupon called WILL BOTH TEAMS SCORE? My response?

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> Not really. Christian has done more in the WWE than Daniel Bryan will ever do. He's has far more memorable and classic matches.
> 
> Daniel Bryan will never have these accomplishments:
> 
> ...


And DB's done something Christian will never do, main event WM as world heavyweight champ!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Carcass said:


> And DB's done something Christian will never do, main event WM as world heavyweight champ!


I'm a big Daniel Bryan fan but he DID NOT main event WM as WHC. He opened the freaking show and lost in 18 seconds. I'm sure that Christian is fine knowing that he didn't have to lose to his world title on the grandest stage of all in 18 seconds.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

CMB23 said:


> I'm a big Daniel Bryan fan but he DID NOT main event WM as WHC. He opened the freaking show and lost in 18 seconds. I'm sure that Christian is fine knowing that he didn't have to lose to his world title on the grandest stage of all in 18 seconds.


Yes he did. It was the fourth ME, but still a ME. Royal Rumble winner gets a ME at WM, plus DB was world champ.

Yeah, I'm sure Christian is happy being irrelevant while DB's become much bigger than he ever was after that loss @ WM.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Carcass said:


> And DB's done something Christian will never do, main event WM as world heavyweight champ!


By opening the show and losing in 18 seconds? Going down in WrestleMania history as a joke and his pitiful ''18 second'' loss will be ridiculed for years to come? Yeah great accomplishment!



CMB23 said:


> I'm a big Daniel Bryan fan but he DID NOT main event WM as WHC. He opened the freaking show and lost in 18 seconds. I'm sure that Christian is fine knowing that he didn't have to lose to his world title on the grandest stage of all in 18 seconds.


This.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I find it ironic that the guy who thinks everybody that doesn't like Bryan is a troll "Dabossb" is now humbled. Haha.

Anyway, on-topic, Bryan's best match IMO


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I love D-Bryan, my favorite today but he couldn't even hold CC's jock strap.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree DoubleDeckerBar that some of the other Bryan fans come across that way, but dabossb wasn't one of them. He was like the only Bryan fan I got along with. He actually agreed with me more often than not. Don't know why he's been banned. 

Anyway that was indeed a great match. I wish Bryan and Ziggler could wrestle more often. A face turn and Ziggler getting drafted to SmackDown could accomplish this.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

#Mark said:


> I love D-Bryan, my favorite today but he couldn't even hold CC's jock strap.


um LOL? In what way is Christian superior? I see none.

And no, I don't believe Christian is very much better on the mic.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I find it ironic that the guy who thinks everybody that doesn't like Bryan is a troll "Dabossb" is now humbled. Haha.
> 
> Anyway, on-topic, Bryan's best match IMO


Dabossb got humbled? That's a shame, found his post entertaining and was one our main DB guys.
Also good choice for his best match in the WWE. He really got to show some of his wrestling ability in the match, something he hasn't able to do lately thanks to feuding with two giants his whole WHC reign. Although his match against CM Punk on the SuperSmackdown is a close second for me.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

dat DB/Mark Henry steel cage match doe...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

ecabney said:


> dat DB/Mark Henry steel cage match doe...


It was a good match for what it was, but it could have been better. Also, Bryan didn't have a lot work with as he had Big Show and an injured Mark Henry in the match.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

ecabney said:


> dat DB/Mark Henry steel cage match doe...


That was a very good match but it was nowhere near the quality of the matches he put on with Ziggler, he had a match on SD with Del Rio that was a lot better too.



PacoAwesome said:


> It was a good match for what it was, but it could have been better. Also, Bryan didn't have a lot work with as he had Big Show and an injured Mark Henry in the match.


I think he's talking about the one on one cage match they had on Smackdown in November back when he was still face, was a very good match. The triple threat at the Rumble sucked imo.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> um LOL? In what way is Christian superior? I see none.
> 
> And no, I don't believe Christian is very much better on the mic.


Well of course you would say that, because you're the definition of a blind-mark. The fact is, Christian's better on the mic, has more charisma, and is more flat-out entertaining than Bryan. Just watch some of Christian's stuff from 2004/2005 when he was in his prime during his ''Captain Charisma'' gimmick. The man was gold then and no one could even come close. 

The only thing Bryan's got over Christian is in-ring ability, but not by much. Christian's one of the best in-ring talents in the WWE today and just watch the series of matches he had with Orton last year and you will see why.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Well of course you would say that, because you're the definition of a blind-mark. The fact is, Christian's better on the mic, has more charisma, is more flat-out entertaining than Bryan. Just watch some of Christian's stuff from 2004/2005 when he was in his prime during his ''Captain Charisma'' gimmick. The man was gold then and no one could even come close.
> 
> The only thing Bryan's got over Christian is in-ring ability, but not by much. Christian's one of the best in-ring talents in the WWE today and just watch the series of matches he had with Orton last year and you will see why.


Everybody knows Christian is a better mic worker than Daniel Bryan, even big Bryan fans would admit that. This guy is just trolling you and you keep on falling for it by giving serious replies back, his retarded posts don't merit your time and shouldn't be taken seriously.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Well of course you would say that, because you're the definition of a blind-mark. The fact is, Christian's better on the mic, has more charisma, is more flat-out entertaining than Bryan. Just watch some of Christian's stuff from 2004/2005 when he was in his prime during his ''Captain Charisma'' gimmick. The man was gold then and no one could even come close.
> 
> The only thing Bryan's got over Christian is in-ring ability, but not by much. Christian's one of the best in-ring talents in the WWE today and just watch the series of matches he had with Orton last year and you will see why.


Nostalgia, can you just ignore the Christian hate? I don't know why my fellow Bryan fans are trying to make jabs at Christian just because he is your favorite wrestler, but it is going off topic. This is a Bryan thread, not an anti-Christian thread. There will be no talk of any other wrestler on this thread unless they are involved in some way with Daniel Bryan. Any talk of Bryan being better than some other wrestler does not count. Only talk about Bryan and any events or matches he is involved in. So unless it is about a match Bryan and Christian has been in, there will be no talk of Christian. No more negative posts people, this is a positive discussion thread for a positive role model, Daniel"YES!" Bryan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I just don't like when people call me out for something, like Apex Rattlesnake did originally. Trolling or not, (and there's probably some blind-fans here who are actually serious and think Bryan is actually better on the mic then Christian) I feel I always have to address it because I don't want them to win the argument - or to get the last laugh on me. Maybe that's my problem. I just can't learn to back down, and/or ignore it.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Nostalgia said:


> Well of course you would say that, because you're the definition of a blind-mark. The fact is, Christian's better on the mic, has more charisma, and is more flat-out entertaining than Bryan. Just watch some of Christian's stuff from 2004/2005 when he was in his prime during his ''Captain Charisma'' gimmick. The man was gold then and no one could even come close.
> 
> The only thing Bryan's got over Christian is in-ring ability, but not by much. Christian's one of the best in-ring talents in the WWE today and just watch the series of matches he had with Orton last year and you will see why.


Dude, you don't have to tell me how good Christian is, I was one of his biggest marks back in 2004/05 when he was on his role, but he isn't the greatest of all time or anything. I haven't found Christian entertaining since he was in TNA, his return to WWE hasn't brought much. I don't find a guy running around "ONE MORE MATCH ONE MORE MATCH" entertaining. If the guy had a decent storyline, I'd probably start rooting for him again, but when somebody is lost in the shuffle, I usually find something else entertaining, which I have moved on several times.

I get that Christian marks think he's the greatest, but he isn't going to be a main event guy in WWE, he never was going to be. Even back in 2005 you could tell he was out of his league when he was feuding with Cena, not because Cena was better, but because it's just a different style that guys need in main event.

It's probably the same reason you think DB shouldn't main event, but I disagree and I think he should be in the main event. That's something we will never agree on, so I won't continue to argue that point here.

Calling me a troll for responding to somebody saying that D-Bry can't hold Christians jock strap? And I'm the troll? Obviously DB isn't on a level below Christian when it comes to basically, uh, anything. Ridiculous statement.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nostalgia said:


> Well of course you would say that, because you're the definition of a blind-mark. *The fact is, Christian's better on the mic, has more charisma, and is more flat-out entertaining than Bryan. Just watch some of Christian's stuff from 2004/2005 when he was in his prime during his ''Captain Charisma'' gimmick.* The man was gold then and no one could even come close.
> 
> The only thing Bryan's got over Christian is in-ring ability, but not by much. Christian's one of the best in-ring talents in the WWE today and just watch the series of matches he had with Orton last year and you will see why.


Your name is befitting Nostalgia because you're comparing Bryan to a Christian from 7 YEARS AGO. Bryan has been way more entertaining in his 4 months as champ than Christian has been in his whole WWE return run.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Your name is befitting Nostalgia because you're comparing Bryan to a Christian from 7 YEARS AGO. Bryan has been way more entertaining in his 4 months as champ than Christian has been in his whole WWE return run.


No he hasn't been, but that's your opinion and I can't change that. I was just pointing out that Christian was at his most entertaining in 2004/2005. He's still been far more entertaining than Bryan since he's return in the WWE - but whatever.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Look, I'm a Christian fan. Been one since he went solo back in 2003. But he hasn't done anything interesting since coming back to the WWE. He's put on some great matches but for whatever reason the WWE never gave him any interesting storylines except for the shit last year with Orton.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Christian was good when he was getting carried by Edge. He's proven that w/o him he can't really do anything entertaining.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Please don't turn this thread into Christian vs. Bryan. This thread should be about how awesome Daniel Bryan is. Bryan and Christian marks should live in harmony considering both guys have been completely screwed over by the WWE on numerous occasions. So please GIVE PEACE A CHANCE.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Christian was good when he was getting carried by Edge. He's proven that w/o him he can't really do anything entertaining.


disagree here 
he was at his peak without edge


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Sigh, Bryan marks are almost as dumb as Dwayne marks. Look, I'm a huge fan of Bryan, no doubt. But how great was D-Bry, say, 6 or 7 months ago? No one here could make a legitimate case for Bryan being a top mic worker when he was a face. Blind marks please admit that Bryan on the mic as a face was one of the blandest members of the roster. The same can't be said for Christian. Christian was a top notch mic worker as a face.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

#Mark said:


> Sigh, Bryan marks are almost as dumb as Dwayne marks. Look, I'm a huge fan of Bryan, no doubt. But how great was D-Bry, say, 6 or 7 months ago? No one here could make a legitimate case for Bryan being a top mic worker when he was a face. Blind marks please admit that Bryan on the mic as a face was one of the blandest members of the roster. The same can't be said for Christian. Christian was a top notch mic worker as a face.


This is hardly fair. When Bryan was a face they gave him a 'nerd' gimmick and gave him virtually no mic time. His booking was terrible. Bryan has been great on the mic ever since his RoH days, it's just that when he turned heel he was allowed to show his skills more.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Well of course you would say that, because you're the definition of a blind-mark. The fact is, Christian's better on the mic, has more charisma, and is more flat-out entertaining than Bryan. Just watch some of Christian's stuff from 2004/2005 when he was in his prime during his ''Captain Charisma'' gimmick. The man was gold then and no one could even come close.
> 
> The only thing Bryan's got over Christian is in-ring ability, but not by much. Christian's one of the best in-ring talents in the WWE today and just watch the series of matches he had with Orton last year and you will see why.


I disagree, I found Christian was at his peak during his TNA run where he proved he's a good maineventer if he gets a good storylines and allowed to use a decent character unlike his 2011 WHC run, not to say he wasn't good in 2004/2005 but he never took the ball during that time. He put the TNA title over bigtime when he was there, I think he could be a great maineventer aswell, if WWE creative wouldn't screw him with a bad storyline like when he initially turned heel and made VALID excuses on beeing screwed resulting in him getting no heat, or dull "one more match" catchphrases.

Also, most Christian/Ziggler fans are D Bryan fans I reckon due to similarities in talent (all three good in the ring), I cheer for all three of them.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Jerichosaurus said:


> This is hardly fair. When Bryan was a face they gave him a 'nerd' gimmick and gave him virtually no mic time. His booking was terrible. Bryan has been great on the mic ever since his RoH days, it's just that when he turned heel he was allowed to show his skills more.


Not necessarily. Bryan had more of an opportunity to show character as a face than Christian. Bryan was feuding with the most over heel on the roster, Michael Cole. The whole 'nerd' nonsense was used so that D-Bry could display some sort of edge. He had plenty of opportunities to show that edge in his countless promos with Cole, but of course he didn't.. Because he's a bland face. He's a one trick pony.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

#Mark said:


> Sigh, Bryan marks are almost as dumb as Dwayne marks. Look, I'm a huge fan of Bryan, no doubt. But how great was D-Bry, say, 6 or 7 months ago? No one here could make a legitimate case for Bryan being a top mic worker when he was a face. Blind marks please admit that Bryan on the mic as a face was one of the blandest members of the roster. The same can't be said for Christian. Christian was a top notch mic worker as a face.


How good was Christian on the mic as a member of the brood??? WELL?? Not good, why? Because he didn't have much to say.

Same thing with DB. His NXT promo as a face was awesome, so it had nothing to do with his skills, as much as it had to do with his character which has come a long way since then.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> How good was Christian on the mic as a member of the brood??? WELL?? Not good, why? Because he didn't have much to say.
> 
> Same thing with DB. His NXT promo as a face was awesome, so it had nothing to do with his skills, as much as it had to do with his character which has come a long way since then.


Christian has always been better than Daniel Bryan in almost every way (not in-ring). Christian has charisma and is a very good talker, while Daniel Bryan just shouts YES! and WORLD CHAMPION! to sound tough.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

If you want to to about christian then give him his own thread as thats what the topic has been is about in a *Daniel Bryan thread!*


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Fargerov said:


> Christian has always been better than Daniel Bryan in almost every way (not in-ring). Christian has charisma and is a very good talker, while Daniel Bryan just shouts YES! and WORLD CHAMPION! to sound tough.


What way? What is every way? I see D-Bry being better in the ring, more interesting on the mic, and basically everything about D-Bry I like more than Christian. There is no "always", because people change and evolve. Christian was awesome back in 2005, he was my favorite back then, but he's done nothing since his return to the WWE. I lost some respect for him when he decided to take his ball and go to TNA rather than fight through the WWE politics and try to make it to the top, and since he left for TNA, he will NEVER be at the top of the WWE.

CM Punk is a good example of fighting through politics to make it in the WWE. Christian might be a good worker/talker, but he isn't going to be a star in the WWE. He'll stay in mid-card until he retires.

In order to make it to the top, you have to live through the shit they give you until you have a chance to break out. That's what Cena did, that's what Punk did(although he was always entertaining), that's what most top guys do. But if you leave for TNA then come back, you aint going to be counted on as a top guy in WWE.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Enziguri said:


> If you want to to about christian then give him his own thread as thats what the topic has been is about in a *Daniel Bryan thread!*


Ok, this this better:

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! OMFG I luv DAniel BRYAN sooooooo much! He's the GOAT, if anyone diagrees they are clearly a BLIND INDY HATER!!! DaNIEL bryan DRAWS more than BROCK LESNAR. He's the best ON THE miC!!!!!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> What way? What is every way? I see D-Bry being better in the ring, more interesting on the mic, and basically everything about D-Bry I like more than Christian. There is no "always", because people change and evolve. Christian was awesome back in 2005, he was my favorite back then, but he's done nothing since his return to the WWE. I lost some respect for him when he decided to take his ball and go to TNA rather than fight through the WWE politics and try to make it to the top, and since he left for TNA, he will NEVER be at the top of the WWE.
> 
> CM Punk is a good example of fighting through politics to make it in the WWE. Christian might be a good worker/talker, but he isn't going to be a star in the WWE. He'll stay in mid-card until he retires.
> 
> In order to make it to the top, you have to live through the shit they give you until you have a chance to break out. That's what Cena did, that's what Punk did(although he was always entertaining), that's what most top guys do. But if you leave for TNA then come back, you aint going to be counted on as a top guy in WWE.


I never said Christian will be the top guy, and I understand that he will be an upper-midcarder for the rest of his career, but he still entertains me no matter where he is on the card. I can't say the same for Daniel Bryan, who only just started to get entertaining a month or two ago, and he's already starting to get repetitive.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Christian has always been better than Daniel Bryan in almost every way (not in-ring).* Christian has charisma *and is a very good talker, while Daniel Bryan just shouts YES! and WORLD CHAMPION! to sound tough.


are you saying D-Bry isn't charismatic?

cha·ris·ma/kəˈrizmə/
Noun:	
Compelling attractiveness or charm that can inspire devotion in others.
A divinely conferred power or talent.

D-Bry is charismatic, breh


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

ecabney said:


> *are you saying D-Bry isn't charismatic?*
> 
> cha·ris·ma/kəˈrizmə/
> Noun:
> ...


No, i'm saying Christian is MORE charismatic than Daniel Bryan.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

This Christian talk needs to cease, this thread is about the best wrestler on the planet. Big fan of Christian, but he has been irrelevant ever since he returned to the E, leave it that way.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Why did Dabossb get banned? He was one of my favourite posters on here and didn't seem to rub people the wrong way.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Ok, this this better:
> 
> YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! OMFG I luv DAniel BRYAN sooooooo much! He's the GOAT, if anyone diagrees they are clearly a BLIND INDY HATER!!! DaNIEL bryan DRAWS more than BROCK LESNAR. He's the best ON THE miC!!!!!


I never called you a blind hater but this thread is about Bryan and its getting sidetracked by whos better Christian or Bryan this is not the point of the thread.If you do not see the appeal of bryan fair enough but posters like you and nostalgia bombard this thread constantly when you claim not to be big fans.If you want to make a thread saying bryan is overrated then go ahead but this is a general thread for Bryan and your posts are taking it off topic.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

The name of this thread should be changed to Positive Daniel Bryan Discussion Galore! No negativity needed to the GOAT in here.

You people don't go to church to announce that God isn't real, do you?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

this thread is about d bryan 
if you dont stop it will soon be closes


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

So much swag. His beard has more charisma then most of the roster combined.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> The name of this thread should be changed to Positive Daniel Bryan Discussion Galore! No negativity needed to the GOAT in here.
> 
> *You people don't go to church to announce that God isn't real, do you?*


Terrible comparison. People don't do that because it's disrespectful. Whereas this is a forum to put forth genuine views, whether positive or negative, into discussion threads like this one. If only positive posts about Daniel Bryan were allowed here, this thread wouldn't be nearly as big as it is. 



#1Peep4ever said:


> this thread is about d bryan
> *if you dont stop it will soon be closes*


Hope so.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Nostalgia said:


> Hope so.


If this is true, then maybe you are only posting here in order to get it closed and you should be banned from the thread.

What a bullshit post to make.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Terrible comparison. People don't do that because it's disrespectful. Whereas this is a forum to put forth genuine views, whether positive or negative, into discussion threads like this one. If only positive posts about Daniel Bryan were allowed here, this thread wouldn't be nearly as big as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hope so. *




what a pathetic poster you are.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's called a joke. Hence the smiley face smiley. Damn I didn't think you people were _that_ stupid.

Thanks for once again failing to address what I quoted you on Redeemer, losing another argument.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> If this is true, then maybe you are only posting here in order to get it closed and you should be banned from the thread.
> 
> What a bullshit post to make.


Chill bro


Nostalgia and Lannister or Pyro (whatever you want to call him) are getting to much hate. They are just posting their opinions. Sure sometimes they bate you but hell just ignore it then. They are not impressed with Bryans Character just like JBL Wrestling God.

My point is let them write their opinion without assuming that they are hating. This is a forum for fucks sake. 


Well and to conclude this post.

HAIL THE GOAT DANIEL FUCKING BRYAN YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

My DB and Ziggler shirts came today. YES YES YES


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> It's called a joke. Hence the smiley face smiley. Damn I didn't think you people were _that_ stupid.
> 
> Thanks for once again failing to address what I quoted you on Redeemer, losing another argument.


Thanks for the red rep but i was joking when i made that statement!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> My _*DB*_ and Ziggler shirts came today. YES YES YES


Mine too YES YES YES


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Bob the Jobber said:


> My DB and Ziggler shirts came today. YES YES YES


My Yes shirt is in back-order, did you get the e-mail?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for saving me the bother of having to explain it out again #1Peep4ever. Finally a Bryan fan with intelligence. If only more could be like you.



Enziguri said:


> Thanks for the red rep but i was joking when i made that statement!


Your loss. I suppose you will predictably return it though, just like everyone else does on this forum.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone else wish Daniel Bryan would do more German Suplexes like this sexy yet brutal Douglas Williams one? Also props to Ziggler for taking it.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> Anyone else wish Daniel Bryan would do more German Suplexes like this sexy yet brutal Douglas Williams one? Also props to Ziggler for taking it.


Dolphin and D-Bry put on a clinic every time they square up. They need a legit feud when it's all said and done.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Thanks for saving me the bother of having to explain it out again #1Peep4ever. Finally a Bryan fan with intelligence. If only more could be like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Your loss. I suppose you will predictably return it though, just like everyone else does on this forum.


check your cp and you will find no red rep as i do not feel the need to and i never hand out red reps as no one can annoy me enough to hand it out so no i will not be what you expect me to be as a poster and return the favor.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Nostalgia said:


> It's called a joke. Hence the smiley face smiley. Damn I didn't think you people were _that_ stupid.
> 
> *Thanks for once again failing to address what I quoted you on Redeemer, losing another argument.*


Now who is stupid? What I said was an obvious joke that you took seriously, so why should I reply to it? I don't need to quote everything that is directed at me, if I have nothing to say to it. You try to say that I take things too seriously and call me a troll, but you can't even tell the difference.

Nice try.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

PacoAwesome said:


> Anyone else wish Daniel Bryan would do more German Suplexes like this sexy yet brutal Douglas Williams one? Also props to Ziggler for taking it.


That match was a good showing by both, and that suplex was great. This was the "if you're not behind this..." all that, moment. That ended real quick. Then Big Show came in. :no:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> Now who is stupid? What I said was an obvious joke that you took seriously, so why should I reply to it? I don't need to quote everything that is directed at me, if I have nothing to say to it. You try to say that I take things too seriously and call me a troll, but you can't even tell the difference.
> 
> Nice try.


And you took an obvious joke post I made as a serious post. So I guess we're both wrong then. 

Anyway getting back to topic, I've always been a fan of German Suplexes so I would welcome anyone using them more often. I always thought Benoit did the best German Suplexes - but that's my opinion. It seems WWE rarely use them anymore. Maybe because of the risk of someone botching one and dropping a wrestler on their neck?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I never took your post seriously, that was an obvious overreaction that you took seriously.



#1Peep4ever said:


> Chill bro
> 
> 
> Nostalgia and Lannister or Pyro (whatever you want to call him) are getting to much hate. They are just posting their opinions. Sure sometimes they bate you but hell just ignore it then. They are not impressed with Bryans Character just like JBL Wrestling God.
> ...


Why should I chill? You're obviously not involved in these stupid "debates" (which aren't needed because DB is the GOAT) with the haters enough to know they are all full of shit and repeat themselves constantly and troll all DB fans, then when somebody says something nice to them they are the greatest DB fan ever and the others are just stupid. Congratulations on being one of the "cool" DB fans even, I'm glad you're liked by a hater, so goody goody for you, dude.

FUCK THE HATERS Daniel Bryan is better than Christian in all possible ways.

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I think DB marks should have their moment, because Vince is surely trying to take it away from them. LOL.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> And you took an obvious joke post I made as a serious post. So I guess we're both wrong then.
> 
> Anyway getting back to topic, I've always been a fan of German Suplexes so I would welcome anyone using them more often. I always thought Benoit did the best German Suplexes - but that's my opinion. It seems WWE rarely use them anymore. Maybe because of the risk of dropping them on their neck?


its a shame suplexes in general are rare in wwe would mark out for a dragon suplex. Benoits German suplexes were awesome so i would like to that move more but i hope it has not been phased out due to neck injurys as the piledriver is much worse.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> What way? What is every way? I see D-Bry being better in the ring, more interesting on the mic, and basically everything about D-Bry I like more than Christian. There is no "always", because people change and evolve. Christian was awesome back in 2005, he was my favorite back then, but he's done nothing since his return to the WWE. I lost some respect for him when he decided to take his ball and go to TNA rather than fight through the WWE politics and try to make it to the top, and since he left for TNA, he will NEVER be at the top of the WWE.
> 
> *CM Punk is a good example of fighting through politics to make it in the WWE.* Christian might be a good worker/talker, but he isn't going to be a star in the WWE. He'll stay in mid-card until he retires.
> 
> In order to make it to the top, you have to live through the shit they give you until you have a chance to break out. That's what Cena did, that's what Punk did(although he was always entertaining), that's what most top guys do. But if you leave for TNA then come back, you aint going to be counted on as a top guy in WWE.


Hmm, really? Punk was ECW champ within months of his debut, and after just three years in the company he was a three time champ. Don't compare Punk to Christian, the WWE ALWAYS intended to push Punk.. the WWE ALWAYS intended to hold back Christian.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

#Mark said:


> Hmm, really? Punk was ECW champ within months of his debut, and after just three years in the company he was a three time champ. Don't compare Punk to Christian, the WWE ALWAYS intended to push Punk.. the WWE ALWAYS intended to hold back Christian.


He was only ECW champ so soon because Chris Benoit murdered himself and his family. Punk was going to job to Benoit and Benoit would have been the face of ECW.

But maybe Punk was being pushed because he was better than Christian? Yes, most likely. And more outspoken backstage, which is what you need to do to be successful. Blame Christian for not getting pushed, he is perfectly okay with being a secondary guy in WWE. Any D-Bryan or Punk interviews I see where they say they WANT to be THE GUY, I've never heard Christian say that.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> And you took an obvious joke post I made as a serious post. So I guess we're both wrong then.
> 
> Anyway getting back to topic, I've always been a fan of German Suplexes so I would welcome anyone using them more often. I always thought Benoit did the best German Suplexes - but that's my opinion. It seems WWE rarely use them anymore. Maybe because of the risk of someone botching one and dropping a wrestler on their neck?


I'm a huge fan of German Suplexes as well and I always mark out when DB and ADR use one in a match. My prob with the WWE is that the only suplexes we get often is the average vertical suplex and back suplex. I would like to see more belly-to-belly, german, dragon, and tiger suplexes. Hell let DB use all the suplexes he had in his ROH days. He was like a Benoit or Angle when it came to suplexes. WWE focuses too much on strikes and basic grapple moves, would love to see more throws and suplex. Hopefully, Bryan and ADR can use their suplexes more often. You could be right about the higher risk of injury being the main reason we don't see them often.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enziguri said:


> its a shame suplexes in general are rare in wwe would mark out for a dragon suplex. Benoits German suplexes were awesome so i would like to that move more but i hope it has not been phased out due to neck injurys as the piledriver is much worse.


Yeah and the piledriver is completely outlawed these days, whereas German Suplexes are just rare. The only two people I can't think of who have done German Suplexes recently are Bryan and Del Rio. Bryan in that clip that was posted, and Del Rio uses a bridging German Suplex as a signature move. I think a good, trusted performer should be able to do them, so long as they can always do them right. Benoit and Angle never botched their German Suplexes.

Heck, even the regular vertical suplex is seeing much less usage these days, I think WWE's becoming too overly safe with their product.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Yeah and the piledriver is completely outlawed these days, whereas German Suplexes are just rare. The only two people I can't think of who have done German Suplexes recently are Bryan and Del Rio. Bryan in that clip that was posted, and Del Rio uses a bridging German Suplex as a signature move. I think a good, trusted performer should be able to do them, so long as they can always do them right. Benoit and Angle never botched their German Suplexes.
> 
> Heck, even the regular vertical suplex is seeing much less usage these days, I think WWE's becoming too overly safe with their product.


I think Regal does time from time to time too.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> I think Regal does time from time to time too.


Regal uses the exploder suplex often, and rarely uses the suplex he innovated, the Regalplex. Speaking of the Regalplex, I think Bryan should adopt it as an impact finisher since all he has is a sub finisher atm.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> Regal uses the exploder suplex often, and rarely uses the suplex he innovated, the Regalplex. Speaking of the Regalplex, I think Bryan should adopt it as an impact finisher since all he has is a sub finisher atm.


I have seen him use it in the indys a few times and he needs a non submission finisher as being a heel and in the main event wwe make it virtually impossible for faces to tap out


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

When was the last time Regal wrestled though? And as others have said, Regal does more exploder, T-bone, Belly-to-belly suplexes - then German suplexes. Although he is a suplex machine though. I think CM Punk may of used a German Suplex recently but I'm not sure

And yes Bryan needs another finisher that isn't a submission, so does Del Rio too.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> He was only ECW champ so soon because Chris Benoit murdered himself and his family. Punk was going to job to Benoit and Benoit would have been the face of ECW.
> 
> But maybe Punk was being pushed because he was better than Christian? Yes, most likely. And more outspoken backstage, which is what you need to do to be successful. Blame Christian for not getting pushed, he is perfectly okay with being a secondary guy in WWE. Any D-Bryan or Punk interviews I see where they say they WANT to be THE GUY, I've never heard Christian say that.


Don't let this whole "I do what I want, say what I want" facade fool you. Punk's persona backstage is far from what it is on tv, I doubt he was outspoken backstage and if he was Vince would've showed him the door. Christian obviously has the same demeanor as them because if he didn't he wouldn't have left to TNA and been the top guy there. Bryan and Punk are lucky because they're in the right place at the right time. If they were wrestling back when Christian was tearing it up (2005) Bryan would have been a jobber on Heat and Punk would be a mid carder (which is sad because Bryan is so much better than Punk). The point is, no matter how great Christian is or could have been he would have never gotten pushed because A. VKM picks favorites B. He was the designated Jannetty while Edge was HBK C. VKM thought he couldn't push Christian because of his look/stature. 

The fact of the matter is The WWE intended to push Punk throughout his career, he says he was held back but he never was. The WWE also knows that they can make money off of dumb indy marks that follow D-Bryan so he's getting the push he's getting now. They're both fantastic talents but they're no better than Christian. Christian's more charismatic and a better mic worker than both of them and he's INFINITELY more talented in the ring than Punk (Bryan's better than both in ring though). In terms of OVERALL talent and who'll leave more of a lasting legacy, Christian has ten times more of an edge than Bryan. Bryan won't be remembered.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, this shit got heated. For the record, both Christian and Daniel Bryan are awesome, and more suplexes need to happen in the WWE.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> *Wow, this shit got heated.* For the record, both Christian and Daniel Bryan are awesome, and more suplexes need to happen in the WWE.


 What do you expect from the two most outspoken fanbases on this forum. Both Bryan and Christian fans will defend their guy until death lol. Also, even though there should be more suplexes in the WWE, it won't happen unless the higher power in the WWE want them to be.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd love if either D Bryan or Brock Lesnar, maybe even ADR start using Doug Williams Chaos Theory. One of the coolest moves ever imo, easily my favourite suplex by far.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Loudness said:


> I'd love if either D Bryan or Brock Lesnar, maybe even ADR start using Doug Williams Chaos Theory. One of the coolest moves ever imo, easily my favourite suplex by far.


Brock Lesnar seems to big to do it, and maybe ADR is capable of it. Bryan should use it more, his Chaos Theory looks devastating.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> *Brock Lesnar seems to big to do it*, and maybe ADR is capable of it. Bryan should use it more, his Chaos Theory looks devastating.


I am pretty sure Micheal Elgin used the Chaos Theroy against Davey Richards at Showdown in the sun and Elgin is massive.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Enziguri said:


> I am pretty sure Micheal Elgin used the Chaos Theroy against Davey Richards at Showdown in the sun and Elgin is massive.


Still haven't seen that match yet, so maybe Brock is able to do it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Okay this has to stop.

For the record Daniel Bryan marks, you do not run this forum, you are not smarter than everyone else, people thinking that Daniel Bryan isn't the GOAT does not make them an idiot or a troll, you are not always right. I'm all for a bit of a joke now and then and getting carried away with it but you're all taking it too far and it has to stop now. The multiple cases of repeated baiting and trolling that goes on in this thread isn't good enough. Knock it off and keep it civil from now on or you'll find more and more DB threads being closed and more warnings/infractions will be given out.


----------

